# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home.......much love and luck to you all 

CathE 1 Nov IVF 
Steffan 1 Nov IVF 
poppins 1 Nov FET 
sallyanne1 2 Nov IUI 
nats210 2 Nov IVF  
darl 3 Nov ICSI 
Emsie 4 Nov ICSI 
Clarebabes 5 Nov ICSI 
roxie29 6 Nov ICSI 
angel wings 7 Nov FET 
69chick 8 Nov ICSI 
noodle 8 Nov IVF 
chelle21 9 Nov FET 
CateB 9 Nov ICSI 
vindo 9 Nov IVF 
JJ1 10 Nov ICSI 
Alisha 10 Nov ICSI 
Spangle122 10 Nov ICSI  
Sara M 12 Nov FET   
Ava 12 Nov IVF 
magsandemma 13 Nov ICSI 
Magpie IUI 
jmottie 13 Nov ICSI 
Bucko1976 15 Nov ICSI 
wrenster 15 Nov ICSI  
helen316 15 Nov IVF 
Maudiemoo 15 Nov ICSI 
rhianna 15 Nov FET 
fudgeyfu 16 Nov FET 
VictoriaN 16 Nov IUI 
Rose35! 17 Nov ICSI 
fifi_laroo 17 Nov ICSI 
outspan3 17 Nov IUI 
vicky1972 18 Nov IUI 
sharon1973 19 Nov IVF 
SUSZY 19 Nov IUI 
caz nox 19 Nov IUI  
Claire L 20 Nov FET 
Niki W 22 Nov FET 
jayb 22 Nov IVF 
Saskia! 23 Nov ICSI
KatyGirl 23 Nov ICSI 
EmmaO 24 Nov ICSI 
nikkij 25 Nov IVF 
ginny 25 Nov IUI
shmoo73 26 Nov IVF 
celestite 26 Nov IVF 
frannyt 26 Nov IUI 
trollmor 27 Nov IVF 
sooze 27 Nov ICSI 
Kate0103 27 Nov ICSI 
Bezagirl 28 Nov ICSI 
Teoroy 28 Nov ICSI 
SydneyG 30 Nov ICSI 
Shaznay 30 Nov IUI 
penguingrunt 30 Nov IVF
Willowwisp 30 Nov ICSI 



Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lola ~ sorry for your news.....love and luck for your next cycle xx

Poppins  Take care hun 

Bonnie ~ sorry for your news hun....will keep everything crossed for Thurs xx

Louie ~ how are you getting on?

Welcome Maggie ~ what day do you test hun? Loads of luck to you

Chelle and Clare ~ welcome to you too 

Hope you all had a good Halloween.....hope you could still see the list with all the orange!! 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi lizzy my test date is 10th Nov    thanks


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Lizzie

Thanks for welcome, I am due to test on 13th Nov, seems like such a long time away, hoping won't go mad in between!!  Have had niggles low abdo and in lower back since ET, I guess this is due to the progesterone.

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning ladies, I have just been working things out and af is actually due today   i mark it on the calender when i have af and just gone back to july and i go 28 days which makes it today. I have a strong feeling she is on her way to. Funny niggley pains down low   keep running to the loo to check but i dont think i will make friday test date. Oh well will keep everyone informed.

Luv sally x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maggie/Alisha ~ thanks......all updated for you 

Sally ~ try not to worry too much about the pains....lots of ladies have cramps and still get BFPs. Everything crossed for you too 

Take care,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Poppins - I'm so, so sorry.  Take care and try to remain positive.

Mags and michelle - welcome to the board!

After my 2nd failed attempt, I'm thinking of leaving it a couple of months before trying again.  Want to forget about this (as if I can!) for a while, get drunk and have fun with DH instead of obsessively trying to get pregnant.  

Seeing MR R on Friday for review appointment and want to ask him why they didn't remove my hydrosalpinx before I started IVF.  Would it have made a difference?

Love to all

Steffan
x


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi everyone ,I'm Ava from n ireland.Finally figured out how to post on 2ww thread.I've just completed my 1st Ivf  cycle and I'm due to test on the 12th Nov.

Had a 7 cell and 6 cell embies transferred.Looking through other posts it seems the grading over here is a little different to England.I think however this grading is quite good?

Iam getting niggles down there   but reckon it is the cyclogest,anyone else experiencing the same.Have to say my hypnotherapy tape helps big time to switch of.

Hope to keep sane and sending loadsa love and luck from the emerald isle

Bye for now,
Love Ava xxxxxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome Ava, best of,luck with your 2ww.
Nats
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Ava, you will get tons of support on this brilliant website.

Steffan  

Sally, hang on in there.

Lizzy, i've got my dates wrong i test on the 7th November unless the   get me first  . It's day 10 today and I am beginning to get quite restless now and I want to know NOW NOW NOW not next week. 

Is it true that gestone can delay A/F? All I have is a dull A/F type pain that is just there.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I have posted on this site, but it great to be back on the 2ww. Sat here with mixed emotions - excited, scared, worried, hopeful, but trying to be possitive. I thought my last 2ww was hard but this one is going to be a rollercoaster of emotions - don't know about anyone else but am finding this journey alot harder second time around.

Good luck to everyone on their journeys and   thoughts for you all and here's hoping we all get the outcome we are looking for.

I have just had embryoi transfer today and I test on the 15th Nov.

Look forward to getting to know you all,

Jaqui


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well my official test day has arrived but i will be testing tomorrow and getting the result in the afternoon when i can be at home.
It doesn't seem real that 2 weeks ago we were in Spain and i could be pg especially as any signs of any symptoms have disappeared.  Good luck to all those testing today, tomorrow or over the weekend.
Nats


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi,

My test date is 9th of November, so a week to go!

Do feel somewhat my life is on hold until then.

As I am new to this I was wondering how I get the little pink notes at the bottom of my message that everyone else seems to have to explain my situation.

It is good to know there are so maky others going through the same as I am.

CateB


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nats    fingers and toes crossed for you

Hi sallyanne how are you doing today - hope you feel a bit more   tdoay 

steffan good luck at the follow up on friday, hope you get some good answers - let us know how you get on 

 Ava - lovely name 
best of luck on your 2ww 

angelwings - i think its very likely that gestone can delay your af - hold on - not long to test 



bucko1976 said:


> Sat here with mixed emotions - excited, scared, worried, hopeful, but trying to be possitive. I thought my last 2ww was hard but this one is going to be a rollercoaster of emotions - don't know about anyone else but am finding this journey alot harder second time around.


jaqui well done on the e/t - totally know where you're coming from - I'm analysing every tweek so much more than last time, I'm beginning to drive myself 

 cateB - best of luck for this tx  to write the notes if you click on 'profile' (buttons at top of the page and then on the left 'forum profile information' and then in the 'signature' you can write your message 

feeling at a loose end today  who's at work/at home? I go back to work next week and then test on Friday.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well my test date is tomorrow cant belive it now. I was so convinvced af would show in the night i know still time for her to show yet. I have given up on the symptom spotting and gone onto the knicker checking instead lol i even got white loo roll how sad am i  . Was mad this morning got up to a txt off my friend and she said " hi has your period started yet or has the treatment worked" I was so p****d off with that coz if af had come thats the last thing i would want to see. 
Im so scared now i dont actually want to test tomorrow. i have got 3 tests so if i get a bfn tomorrow i got 1 for sat and 1 for sun to lol    im trying
Nats im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun good luck and let me know how you get on tomorrow    
Alisha im trying thanks for thinking of me No sign so far and i still have to thick creamy cm so fingers crossed.

Luv sally x x


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi everyone ant thanx for the welcome,it really is addictive loggin in every day and surfing the threads.Well,all this advice about taking it easy,i'm taking to heart!!
As long as i don't type too fast i know i should be o.k.!!!   

How much or how little are people doing,i'm only 4 days after transfer and i am doing very little apart from a little cooking.house is a tip bath is stinking and shower would have Kim and Aggie running a mile!!  

Well i guess it can all wait,away for another decaf coffee,

Chat soon 

Love Ava xxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ava absolutely sweet fa   a very light kitchen tidy so I don't end up being poisoned but mostly watching the fluff and crap building up on the carpets dp said he'd hoover them last weekend - mind you he did do downstairs  . . not sure how long I can bare the gunky bathroom sink


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everybody
Hope I can join you here and keep you company for the next couple of weeks. Had IUI yesterday and it seemed to go fine. Was absolutely dreading it but there really was nothing to worry about. Due to test on 18/11. Good luck to you all.
Vicky


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear poppins-- so very sorry that it did not work this time.  
Nats 210-  fingers crossed for you
All new 2ww- good luck to you.  I was looking on the list and there certainly are a lot of BFP!!!  So that is hopeful!
Me- still waiting for AF.  should have came tomorrow... HPT yesterday was negative and just can't see the point now to go waste a day and money going into the city for another HCG .... seems so strange to at first be so anxious to test and now be so not motivated at all     With a HCG of 8 and negative p sticks .. well not hard to figure it out.  Still??  
I really hate being in this limbo all week.  aaaarrgggh!    
b123


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Am now on Day 3 post ET, feeling ok in myself, trying not to go mad looking at the four walls of my flat, haven't been out since came home from transfer on Monday, mainly due to fact that I live on first floor, and don't want to be doing the stairs to often!!  

Borrowed a laptop, so just been laying on sofa for days, getting up only to eat and toilet,  

Think I will head out tomorrow for a bit, if only for coffee or something, my partner has been working yest and today, so bored silly, just keep bidding on ebay, got to stop!  

Having twinges low down, and heavy feeling when stand for any length of time, hoping they are trying to implant!  

Hows everyone else feeling

Maggie
xx


----------



## Emsie (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all feeling ok.  I test on Sat for my third ICSI cycle, so so anxious and can't stop running to loo to check for AF.  I got my AF before test date of my failed cycles so am a nervous wreck!

Ava & Alisha, also have very untidy house, DH not taking the hint!!

Hope you are all ok,
Emsie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Emsie, Cate, Jaqui, Vicky and Ava  Loads of luck to you all. Happy chatting on here and hope the thread stops you from going too bananas on the 2ww!!

Cate ~ give me a shout if you need any help with anything around the boards 

Bonnie    for tomorrow

Maggie ~ hope you're bidding on something nice 

Sallyanne and Nats ~ all the best for your tests tomorrow 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say to Ava that I'm also in Northern Ireland and today had 7 cell and a 6 cell embies put back.  Also, there's a thread of other Northern Ireland girls (both attending the Royal and Origin) over on Meeting Places if you'd like to join us all there.

Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hiya everyone ,very reassured to know other houses are kips like mine,the weather is really nice here as well and its amazing how dirty windows actually get!!!   
Like i really care,got you all goin there,i'm really enjoyin being off work and catchin up on bad daytime tv.

Catsypyjamas will go over to meeting places and try to have a chat,i always end up sittin browsin through everything and then forget why i went to a thread in the first place   
Catch you all later and heres to the dirty house brigade

Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ava said:


> Catch you all later and heres to the dirty house brigade


 
the bathroom sink is still festering


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi all, 

Thanks for the kind welcome Lizzy.
Nats and Sally - good luck for the test tomorrow   
Alisha - glad to see I am not alone on the   front.
Emsie - here's keeping everything crossed for you on Saturday. Think lots of   thoughts.

What's all the talk about housework - can't even believe people are talking about it! Lets face it, if anyone dislikes the mess then they can always pick up a duster, cloth and cleaner and clean it themselves 

I did mine at the weekend ready for egg collection etc. and it can wait now til I am ready to tackle it again - but I know that if it gets too bad then my dh will always do it if I ask nicely 

Well I am getting myself ready to go back to work tomorrow. I really envy those of you who are able to rest - but then I am also glad to go back because it keeps my mind occupied and the 2ww goes a little quicker. I went back to work last time and I got a + (don't think work had anything to do with my eventual loss - or at least I hope not ). Anyway - I don't have a choice, unless I take time off unpaid and can't afford that as I need to pay parents back the money they lent us for this treatment cycle.

Anyway, enough of me. Hoping everyone is keeping well and not going to  . Good luck to all testing tomorrow and over the weekend, lets have some  possitve results to start off the month.

Good night all

Jaqui


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 

Ava, Catspyjamas, very good embies you have with all those cells. In England it depends on clinic but where I was at Hammersmith hospital , there were only 2 days between et and ec and the number of cells after just 2 days is usually  not as many cells.( I had a BFN and will discuss all this at my review next week with consultant). A lot of private clinics go for 3 or 4 days, as better chance to implant, as you can make a better selection of the best embies whose cells are multiplying well. I may be wrong but how many days were there between your ec an et? 
Wishing you all bfps!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Af came today so   for me. Im so gutted and dh has had to have the day off work as he is so upest too. Not sure which way to go now was hopeing i wouldnt have to decide. And i dont know if we can afford before christmas now anyway. 

Luv sally x x


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

sally anne,

so sorry to hear your news.   Take to the alcohol and chocolate today!!



Crystal tips


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sally,

I am very sorry about your BFN. Sending you lots of  . It is very difficult. 
Future Mummy


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

So sorry Sallyanne, big hugs to you both
nats
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everyone can i join you please  

ive just had transfer this morning we have had fet and have 2 little blasts on board   

we are due to test 16 th so lizzy can you add me to your list please


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sallyanne -   i'm so sorry hun    to you and dh


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

fudgeyfu - best of luck with your tx


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

futuremummy,thanx for your posting,i had a 3 day transfer,it wasn't planned that way,it was just as a result of needing extra injections prior to ec as i had no follies on left ovary due to prior surgery.



      
Sallyanne i am so sorry to hear your news hun

Thinking about everyone

Love

Ava


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a good week end girls
Future Mummy


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

So sorry to hear your news Sallyanne  .

Is anyone testing on Tuesday 7th Nov, I know Freddy is and I think Minxy too.

Does anyone know if gestone can delay A/F?

I have booked tues and weds off work so the   won't be able to get me as last time I stupidly tested early and then went to work where I   all day long, so won't be making that mistake again.

Have a good weekend everyone

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Sally - sorry to hear your news.

This being my fisrt time means I am thinking about everyache pain etc. Good to know I am not alone going insane.

I have also been working since the day of the ET - I do just sit behind a desk but I am now wondering whether I should have been taking it more easy!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Cate
x


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

May I join you please?  Had my ET today and test on Fri 17th...

This is my first attempt at tx - and am lucky to have a DD conceived without tx.

Good luck to everyone here 

R
xxxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sally - sorry to hear it was negative.

Mine too-  HCG still 8 --same as from Monday. 
Good luck everyone.

b123


----------



## Emsie (Feb 3, 2005)

Thought for days my AF was coming, had pains just like I do before I get my AF normally.  Woke up at 1 then 3 then finally 6 this morning (day of test).  I got a BFP!!!  I am so stunned after so many BFN's that I don't know what to do.

My thoughts are with those of you who have just had BFNs, don't give up hope!!  
Lots of love
Emsie


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

welldone amise

enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

EMSIE - Congratulations   on yur BFP  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!! 

Lxx


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Emsie,congratulations babe       love Avaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emsie,
Congratulations this is wonderful news. 
Future Mummy


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

on your   Emsie, thats fantastic news.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hello everyone, especially to our newcomers,

Sallyanne so sorry to here your news   .

Emsie well done on your  and good luck for you first scan, have you been given a date yet?

My first day back at work post ET went OK but come the end of the day I was shattered - don't remember being like this last time. To top it all off I work up yesterday with the start of an ear ache and a sty in my left eye!!! I am still trying to get rid of a cold too. Would normally dose myself up with lots of tablets and potions as I like to get illnesses over and done with but because of being in the 2ww I am reluctant to take anything - don't want anything to harm my little ones (don't know if I am doing the right things though).

Well, I am going to have a look at some other threds and then it's back to getting stuff ready for work next week as i am planning a day of chilling out in preparation for a full week in work next week (plus no husband to look after me for three days as he is on a course ).

Take care
Jaqui


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your lovely posts, of course they all made me cry again   but I'm feeling a little better as DH and I have decided to go away for a week or so at the end of November, a well needed brake before we embark on another full cycle in the new year, we will be broke again for next god know's how many months again anyway, so we may as well have a holiday out of it too! 

I had news of my very close friend giving birth to her baby daughter a couple of days early this morning, I found that news very hard to bare especially at the moment although I'm glad both are well, every cycle I have had friends PG and not just one, I have another friend who is 24 weeks Pg too. Next time round it will hopefully be me. 

Sally, I'm so sorry you got bad news too. Al the best with whatever you decide for the future.  

Thank you again, and good luck to you all. 

Poppins x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

is there anyone knocking about today its very quiet  

well ive been getting af type pains but ive had them since i started the cyclogest 

so im not worring too much  

however i have been getting shooting pains down below since lastnight my embies will be 7 days now 

so i hope they are snuggling in   

i think its been about 9 weeks since my last 2ww and it still doesnt get any easier 

hello to everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bonnie ~ i'm sorry to hear that  Much love and many hugs to you xx

Sally ~ really sorry hun....you and DH look after eachother xx

Poppins ~ i hope you and DH have a good break away (((hugs))) I know that even though you are happy for your friend it's still so hard to cope with and i hope that after your next cycle you'll be sharing fab news with them.....take care xxx

Welcome Fudgeyfu and Rose  Hope you are both doing ok 

Emsie ~ congratulations!! Just enjoy hun 

Jaqui ~ how are you doing today....hope you are having a lovely chill out day 

How's everyone doing......it is a bit quiet here at the mo,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Your right Fudgeyfu it is rather quiet today - maybe evryone is having a lazy day in bed!

I am good thanks Lizzy, sort of chilling out, got last few bits to do for work (Didn't get it finished yesterday as hoped), but having a break at moment hence why I am posting.

Don't know about anyone else but the days seem to drag when I am at home I just want my test day to be here now - never was any good at waiting 

Well hope everyone is fine and wishing this weeks testers lots of luck and   thoughts for some  

Take care, may pop back later
JAqui


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello 

I am testing on the 15th November. Is that how I can be added to the board?

Cheers

Wrenster x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Wrenster ~ welcome to the 2ww 

I'll go add you to the list now.....good luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lizze 
Thanks for 2ww link - my test date is 10th Nov.
ICIS.
Thanks Spangle.xx


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Welcome Wrenster and Spangle - Wrenster you test the same day as me (fingers crosedd for two BFP that day )

See that it still quiet on this thred today - everyone must be busy with bonfire night!!

Don't know about everyone else, but I've decided to stay in where it's nice and warm so that my embies stay nice and snug. I may venture into the conservatory after dinner to watch any that can be seen from there.

Going to go now - tea smells delish

Jaqui


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi 2 wwaiters

I am due to test on the 15 November, is it OK if I join. This is my first IVF cycle, so crossing my fingers.

Here's a positive dance for everyone on this thread        

Good luck everyone.

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Helen & Spangle ~ welcome to the 2ww and to FF too 

The fab ladies on here will make you very welcome and help you through the dreaded wait 

Jaqui ~ hope you are enjoying the fireworks.....it's crazy here, theres loads!! Doggies don't like them though 

Love and luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi helen 

im due to test 16th but i might test a day early as i had blasts put back   

im in 2 minds what to do


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Evening Ladies

Just a quick post to say to Fudgeyfu - you have reasurred me... have been having AF pains for 2 days now (embies put back Fri) and now think its the cyclogest like you!!  Thank you.... 

Good luck to anyone testing this week.... 

Rose
xx
PS - Gosh everytime I open this thread I see a naked Thierry looking at me with his top off, with the world cup and his top off, looking gorgeous.... with his top off!   Oh thank you Lizzy.


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm on my first 2ww and test on 15 Nov. 

Hope you have all had a good weekend. The fireworks here have been great, can see loads from our house and don't need to go out. Although our dog is too keen on them. It's her first bonfire weekend and she doesn't really like it but doesn't seem too upset by it all.

Good luck to everyone   
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rose  I put the lovely Thierry there for the world cup and he's stayed  
Got to admit a few people thought he was my DH......I WISH!!! 

Maudiemoo ~ welcome to you  Your dog looks very cute.....mines on the DAP and the Rescue Remedy! Loads of luck to you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello to the new ladies sorry about the me me post coming up
having an extemely nerve racking time of it thought it was possibly it yesterday and I had specks of brown TMI and af aches and stabby pains - have laid horizontal since yesterday - eeeeekkkkk had a little of the same again today - tomorrow off work and horizontal again hoping and praying I make it through this and get a bfp dreading going to the loo and relief when it wipes clear sorry ladies its grim  

hoping we all get a bfp result


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well one of my dogs has been going crackers tonight   i think some people go over the top with 

the fire works   there always one that that has a big display in a little 4 foot garden  

alisha sounds like implantation to me hun goodluck  

rose try not to worry about af pains i had them all through my last 2ww and i was so stressed out thinking it was coming and 

it didnt till i stopped the cyclogest   ive got them with this 2ww too    

hello to everyone else


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
I just can't get back to sleep, been awake since 1.30. This 2ww is doing my head in! Thought I'd just come on and look at all the posts. Don't know what I'd do without this site-it really does help.

Hi Alisha, hope the signs you're getting are all good. When do you test?

I have been getting AF type pains on and off since last Thursday, I had IUI on the Wednesday. My boobs are sore and all I want is chocolate. Sure sign it's on its way!

Good luck to you all
Vicky x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

I hope you don't mind me popping in. I am currently just over 1 week into my 2ww. It is our 2nd IUI, and I have started to go a bit  . I'm not sleeping too well - just like you Vicky, my mind just wont stop working overtime!

Good luck everyone.

Liz
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

well im still getting af pains ( not worried though ) and my shooting pains have gone but i have been getting 

some hot flushes   has anybody else had these 

goodluck to everyone testing this week


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls sorry i have not been on much i have been feeling rotten! full of the cold and thrush with the cyclogest its been the worst 2ww so far! still its taken my mind away from imagining all sorts of imaginary symptoms. test date is the 9th but i think ill test on the 8th. i have learned that it saves me the long drive if its neg i can just post my sample!!! no personals as yet i have not read up but i promise i will thanks for the lovely welcome love and lots of luck to you all xxx michelle


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Wondering if I can join you all.

I had egg transfer yesterday (5th) so I don't test until the 19th.  This is my 2nd IVF.

Take care       

Sharon xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi sharon and welcome just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your 2ww hope it all goes smoothly and quickly for you


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just popped in to say hello & hope you are all not going too crazy with the 2ww like I am  
I am due to test on Wednesday & to be honest I'm crapping myself   I have had hardly many symptoms this time round & I'm a little worried about it   Not too sure if thats good or bad? I guess I will soon find out in a day or 2.

I wish all you girls lots & lots of luck                

Love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vindo (Aug 1, 2006)

hi there 

i'm in the second week of my 2WW now and would really like to join you if thats ok?

think i'm going dotty! (nothing new there then!!)

i had ET on saturday 28th october (2 days post EC) - keep changing my mind about when to test!

fudgeyfu - yes! i've been having hot flushes as well - good to hear i'm not alone. any dizzzyness?

the very very best of luck to everyone this month - 

vi xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi
Just popped in, i was very lucky to get my BFP on friday and know we still have a long way to go.
Just wanted to say I didn't have hardly any symptoms, odd twinge, crampy pains but they could all have been put down to the cyclogest and the boobs were heavy but never sore. 
Wishing you all the very best of luck.
Nats
x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone just a quick one just to say hi and hope it all going quickly for you all. nicky am due to test thursday and i have had very few symptoms just the odd period type pains that never linger long so am hoping its a good sign too! x everyone is different so analyzing everything is probably not a good idea but its soo hard not to! anyway best of luck for testing wed hun and best of luck to everyone else on thier 2weeks of insanity! x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well the 2ww is nearly over for me and I am sooooooo nervous, part of me wants to know and the other part doesn't. I'm contemplating on whether doing it tonight or waiting until the morning OMG don't know what to do.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi girls

Just wanted to let you know that I tested on Sunday and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!       
I can't believe how lucky I have been and am so excited!!!
I had so many twinges and was convinced it was bad news.

Noodle - hope all goes well for you tomorrow  

Thinking positive thoughts for everyone else

Sara
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done sara                                                       

enjoy the next 8 months with little sid


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls 

well, I knew yesterday, but thought I'd let you know my news. Its another negative for us. AF showed on her normal day 11. Its the only thing I can rely on it seems. AF showing her face spot on her day. I'm NEVER late, and I would really like to be.

I'm OK. We'll book review on Wednesday (official test day - which I'll do for the records)for ASAP, and hope to go again early 2007, if Jaya will let me.

I've got that horrid 'multiple girl' feeling; WILL THIS EVER BLOODY WORK

Sorry for the me post, but I'm feeling somewhat low, to say the least. Maybe I should take a huge hint and find some other way of being a Mom.
I got upset today with a patient (how unprofessional of me - she knows me well and about tx). I said 'its horrid to think I may never wrap Christmas presents for my own child', then had a few tears and felt all sorry for myself. What a nitemare!

Anyway, I'll love and leave you all for today.

I'll pop back when feeling more sociable; hope you all understand x

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lisa am so sorry hun its just so hard life is so unfair its good to see you plan to get straight back on i find it helps me just to get started as soon as poss but then everyone is different! Am thinking of you though look after yourself x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi sara just wanted to say many congratulations on your bfp and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy x x michelle x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi lisa 

so sorry about your negative result if anybody deserves a bfp its you after going 

through so much i hope 2007 gives you your long awaited bfp look after yourself hunny


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello to you all & good luck to whoever is testing in the next few days...

Lisa ~ so sorry to hear your results hunni, hope one day you will get your dream, sending you big  

Sara m ~ Congrats hunni on your BFP, enjoy the next nine months xx

Angel wings ~ good luck with testing hun, hope its good news xx   

Chelle ~ Your testing a day after me, hope we both get some good news then sweetie, its really the hardest time of all the tx, I can analyze every pain or twinge I get & its doing my head in now   good luck anyway  

Fudgey ~ Hey chick, hows things with you sweetie? haven't chatted with you for a while now? Hoipe you are ok? & good luck to you too xx  

A big hello to everyone else I have missed, good luck to you all, hope we all get our dreams come true             

nicky noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi noodle thanks and good luck to you too hun! ill be testing the 8th too really i always do it the day before cos if its neg i just post the sample to save me the long journey! whereas if its poss ill go just to be sure! its a long drive and am a nervous driver at the best of times. heres hoping wed brings us our dream and everyone gets thiers on their test date fingers crossed for us all. i have period type pains tonight but am not going to look on it as a bad sign have read on so many posts now about bfp s after period pains so trying to stay optimistic! love and luck to everyone x


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Congratulations Sara hers to a happy preganancy.

Lisa so sorry to hear you news. 

This being my first time means I really dont now what to expect and go from feeling quite positive to being convinced my AF is due to arrive. At least reading this makes me realise everyone else is going through the same thing.

I was awake at 3am this morning and practically got no sleep thereafter. At least by Friday I will know one way or the other which has to be better than this analysing of every feeling.

Good luck to those of you testing today / tomorrow.

Cate
x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

just popped in to say lisa im really sorry hunny ive been hoping this was the one   take care and look after yourself 

love nikki xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lisa ~  This is such an unfair journey hun.....i'm so sorry. Much love and many hugs xxx

Magpie (Liz) ~ good to see you over on this thread too  Hope you managed to get some sleep last night.....loads of luck 

Sharon and Vindo ~ welcome to you both  Vindo ~ what test day do you want me to put you down for?

Angel wings ~ any news? Loads of luck for today 

Noodle and Chelle ~ good luck tomorrow   

Congratulation Nats and Sara ~ fab news for you both!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

It was a   for me, I think I am still in shock, I really thought it might have worked for me this time but it's all over for me now, time to save the pennies again.

Anyway good luck to all those waiting to test.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Angel wings am so sorry bout your neg result hun look after yourself. Its so hard not to be confident and them when you are you are scared of let down! Am thinking of you x x                                      hi to everyone just a quick one off to work  . Good luck everyone who is testing this week and good luck to everyone who has a bit longer to wait. Michelle x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Angel wings & Lisa
I am so sorry to hear your news it is so hard.

Sara Congratulations to you have a very happy 8 months.
nats
x


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread. 
We've just had our 1st go at assisted iui after having an early m/c from ivf a couple of months ago, and am due to test on Thursday 16th November.
Just wanted to say lots of love and luck to all who are testing soon, may you all get your deserved BFP's

Lots of love 
Vix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

To Angelwings and Lisa,i'm so sorry to hear your news and just a quick post to say you are both in my thoghts.Take care of yourselves and dh or dps,love Ava xxxx


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone, I am testing on 15th nov after a medicated FET cycle.  Even though this is my 4th 2ww it is still driving me mad, first few days following ET okay but now it is getting harder.  Got af pains on and off all day today, headache, back ache and very sore (.) (.), BUT who knows what this all means!!  Good luck to you all, we all deserve the best xmas presant ever  - a BFP.

Rhianna x x x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi rhianna 

i think the cylogest   has a lot to answer for i get af type pains all through my 2ww

this time i took notice when i started cylogest to see if i got af pains before transfer and i did my boobs were swollen 

too. so dont worry too much hun


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everyone just a quick note to say its all over for me. bought 2 tests with the intention of testing tomorrow morning but couldn t wait and suprise surprise neg again felt a lot more confident this time but no ljoy as usual. gutted! anyway sorry for the me post good luck to you all for testing i hope you all get the poss you all deserve x


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, so much has happened since I was last on (and that was only Sunday!!).

Hello to those who have just joined us especially Helen, Maudiemoo and Rhianna who all test the same day as me - we are becoming quite a big group (6 by my calculations).

So sorry to hear the bad news Lisa, Angel wings and Chelle21   to you all and best of luck for your future plans.

 to nat and sara here's hoping everything goes smoothly for you both over the next 8 months, enjoy every minute of it.

Now I have done the personals I am going to have some me time (sorry!). I am really worried at the moment because I don't seem to be getting any of the symptoms I had during my last 2ww. I know each time is different but it's hard not to worry. To top it all off I now have a stomach bug - came home form work yesterday and spent the evening with my head down the toilet . Still off work today as I still keep having really bad pains. The pains are fradually going but I have barely eaten anything as I can't face food. I am keeping my fluid levels up and haven't been sick since yesterday. I am off work again tomorrow as I want to try and get my strength back - typing this is the most energatic thing I have done all day. I am concerned that this illness will affect the chances of my embies sticking around 'cos surely me trying to fight this illness means my body is not helping my implantation and I also refuse to take any medication for my stomach bug because I don't want it to affect my chances, but surely not taking anything means I am prolonging my illness - HELP 

I really don't know what to do or think - has anyone else been in a similar situation?

Jaqui


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jacqi you poor thing.  What a dilema and pure bad luck!  I would try not to worry, you have kept your fluids up that is v important and I am sure you will be able to eat something tomorrow.  I would also just try and rest as much as you can, conserve your energy, stay off work as long as you can as then the little energy you have can all be geared towards implantation.  

Hello to everyone else, it is so nice that there are so many of us testing on the same day.  8 more sleeps to go!

Fudgeyfu my af pains have now eased off a bit, and I have just eaten a big roast chicken dinner, proper comfort food and feel a bit better.  Sorry Jacqi if you are reading this, food talk is the last thing you need I am sure! 

Rhianna x x


----------



## vindo (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the info regarding AF type pains fudgeyfu

i've got them almost constantly and have all but convinced myself its all over

you have given me hope and its much appreciated!

will test on thursday 9th

love vi xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Vi....i've updated the list for you 

Angel Wings ~ so sorry you got a BFN hun......take care xx

Chelle ~ big hugs to you too...will you test again Thurs? 

Jaqui ~ hope you are feeling better now....i think as long as you were drinking you shouldn't have any bad effects. Don't think not taking anything will prolong your bug....just make you feel worse while you have it!!

Vix and Rhianna ~ welcome to a world of waiting!!  Good luck to you both 

Noodle 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

There's been rubbish news since I was last on here. Lisa, Angel Wings and Chelle - Don't know what to say except take care and  

I'm a bit all over the place right now, I'm not so good at waiting and I don't like surprises so would like to know how it's all going to turn out. Patience is not a strength of mine. Anyway, trying to grit my teeth and get on with it, after tonight I've only got a week left to wait!

I saw the trailer this evening for the Robert Winston IVF programme on next Tuesday and I burst into tears although I think anything will set me off at the moment. I suppose it is all the drugs that could still be lurking around my body. Anyone else feeling weepy a lot? I also keep feeling lots of twinges but guess this is things settling down after EC and, fingers crossed, embies settling into their new home.

   
xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

how is everyone this morning 

ive just been to   for a sicknote to stop off for the rest of the 2ww as there is a lot of lifting 

in my job and the doc (a stand in doc ) was trying to tell me that heavy lifting wont affect anything 

who is she kidding in the end i got one but i wasnt very happy   with her 

i wouldnt care its the first sicknote ive  EVER had as i always use my holidays but ive none left 

sorry for the moan 

hope everyone is ok


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello. can I join you? I am currently on day 6 of the 2ww, test day 16th Nov. This is my second IVF cycle. I had a 3 day transfer this time and had an 8 cell and a 5 cell embie put back.

FudgeyFu - Great name btw!!  We are testing on the same day! I have been off work since ET and have a docs line to be off up til Fri as I was really suffering in the days following EC. I am feeling better today and am hoping to go back to work tomorrow. You should def not be at work if there is lifting involved as it is def not good and we all want to give ourselves the best chance.

Any twinges/symptoms yet? I keep imagining things but am trying not to think about them too much as it will dive me mad! This seems like such a looooooong 2 weeks! My af came on day 11 last time so keeping everything crossed that it stays away this time.  

Good luck everyone, hoping there will be lots more BFPs to come! xx


----------



## JackieMR (Oct 2, 2006)

Jacqi,
Hope you don't mind me responding - I just read you message re your tummy bug and wanted to reassure you.  I have an 8 yr old through IVF and was really ill during the 2ww with her.  I started feeling ill the day before the et and just about crawled into the clinic.  I was then in bed for a week with stomach pains, really high temperature, shivering etc. and told my dh what a complete and utter waste of time it was because obviously no embryo would survive that sort of environment.  You can imagine my surprise when I got a BFP and it was twins initially (although one didn't make it).  I don't think your being ill will make much difference to the outcome. I shouldn't think this will stop you worrying though!  Best of luck.
Jackie


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi barney bear your names not bad either  

ive had a few symptoms ive had af pains constantly but i know its the cyclogest as ive had them 

since i stared cyclogest even before transfer so im not to worried    i had them with my 

last cycle too ive also had a few hot flushes   dont know what to make of that and ive also had a lot 

of   cm too    i bet you wished you hadnt asked  

its my 2nd time to heres hoping we are both lucky


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I have also had a few hot flushes and felt a bit light headed when I was out walking the dog. Already checking for cm/spotting everytime I go to the loo and it's only day 6....arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,still waiting to test on Sunday,really getting into this being of work malarkey and reading and slobbing out and have become a huge Jeremy Kyle fan.Those people are real ,you know!!!!!!!
Have no symptoms apart from slightly engorged veins on or in my boobs!TMI,I KNOW BUT USUALLY COMING UP TO AF I HAVE SUCH PAINFUL BOOBS AND NONE OF THAT AT THE MOMENT?Sorry i forgot to caps lock of and can't be bothered typing all that again,i'm slow eneough as it is!!   
Sorry to chelle about your result,thinking of you this am,and good luck to all the newbies who have come on board.                                 Love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jmottie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have been lucking since ET, so i thought i would just say hello.

This is our 1st ICSI and i had 2 blastos put back on Saturday 4th November and we have been told to test this Monday. I have been feeling relly positive but today i am feeling a bit weepy and sorry for myself, i have got no symptoms at all. 

Anyway sorry to  be all negative and look forward to talking to you all some more.

Good Luck to you all

Jodie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Chelle & angelwings sorry to see your posts   take care of yourselves   

Hi to all the newbies and the best of luck with your tx    

Hi Barney - how are you hun? my symptoms are the same - the occassional brwon spotting and af aches (but not today yet) not particulary sore boobies and no veiner tha normal - have been getting hot/flushing a bit actually the last couple of nights but may have had the heating up too high   

maudiemoo - i've been very emotional the last few days I think its perfectly normal I feel a bit better today  

jaqui hope you feel better really soon    


vindoo best of luck for tomorrow   

ava your symptoms sound really good especially your boobies       thoughts

jodie don't worry about being down - hopefully it will pass (been the same too) think   thoughts and visualize those embies settling in   

still dead nervous when going to the loo - daren't say anything as don't want to tempt fate!   
best of luck to everyone testing this week     I'm testing friday


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Jodie

I'm also at Holly House. Glad to hear there's another one on the 2ww with me here! Good to hear you got the blastos, thats already a good sign!

I wouldn't worry about not having symptoms, I had my IUI on Thursday and was starting to get a bit worried yesterday as I hadn't had any symptoms, but then last night I had acupuncture and when I had to lay on my front my (o)(o)'s started killing me (sorry if TMI), and today I've been feeling really bloated which I've been putting down to the good old cyclogest. 
I've read about quite a few people that have not had any symptoms, I don't know which is best, having loads that you just analyse to death or worry that you're having none.
If you want to chat, send me a pm. 

Hope everyone else is well, looking forward to hearing about some bfps soon.

love Vix xxxx


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Jacqi hope you are feeling bit better today and that you have read Jackie's encouraging message.  

Jodie - hang on in there, I know where you are coming from but no symptoms could be good, there are a lot of ladies on FF that have had a bfp without any symptoms at all. Your testing two days before me, good luck.

Ava - Jeremy Kyle was good today!!  It had 'celebrites' on telling their stories it was different to the usual guests, do you think they are really 'real'?  I sometimes think they are paid, surely there aren't people that bad living in our country??!!  Very entertaining though.

Fudgeyfu - you poor thing.  Some doctors really shouldn't be doctors.  How horrible for you, but don't shed any more tears as she was just a loser who probably has a very sad life and was just threatened and jealous of your knowledge of one part of the medicine world that she obviously knew nothing about.  She's made me angry and I wasn't even there!

Hello to everyone else too.  

I am not doing so good today.  Last night I had cramp pain quite low down in my womb area which progressed into a heavy type pain.  The cramp spread to the tops of my legs and it was quite uncomfortable and painful.  I couldn't sleep for ages.  I had a similar thing happen last FET and couple of days later I started bleeding and it was all over, so I am feeling that it could be the same thing again. On the positive side my (.) (.) are still really sore and my af pains have eased off today. I've had a couple of twinges but they weren't as bad as yesterday's.  I wish they had a 1 week after ET test, I can do the first week okay it is the second that kills me everytime!

Take care everyone
Rhianna x x x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jodie you make me jealous  

i had 2 blasts put back on the 3rd and ive got to test 16th HOW LONG IS THAT  

i might test early though watch this space    

now come on girls positive thoughts


----------



## tkp300 (Jan 21, 2006)

tkp 3rd ivf (1st with argc!) testing 15nov


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Fudgeyfu,

I thought with blasts you test a bit earlier? I am def not going to test earlier than the 16th. Have only one test from the clinic (for the 16th) in the house and don't plan on buying any more!   Did you make it to Day 14 last time?


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah i was a goodgirl lastime and made it to day 14 

but this time i know that if i test a day earlier it will be right  

i might chicken out too aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im so impatient


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

I had 2 blasts transfered on tues 31st Oct - day 5.

I was told I could have a blood test tomorrow, however my clinic can only do Friday, but if I was doing a home test this could be done on Saturday.

Not sure whether I am imagining symptons or not - keep waking up in bed too feeling very hot but decided that was the heating too! Some AF type feeling but mostly back ache which I am putting down to cyclogest.

Anyway good luck to everyone testing over next few days.

Cate
x


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Sorry haven't posted since Sunday  - I'dlike to say its cos I've been so busy but to be honest I've done nothing!! 

Fudgeyfu - I also went to docs yesterday and got signed off til my test date (17th) but she couldn't really argue cos not only do i have a physical job I also work with X-rays and the clinic were insistant on not being around them (quite rightly).  I am only part-time and I could be moved to another job for 2ww but then everyone immediately assumes you're pregnant and I didn't have to want to deny it (not just yet anyway).

So sorry to all ladies with a BFN this week  

Congrats to all the BFPs - lets see more of them  

I actually went out today as I have a DD of 3 and it was her future schools open day - she got really shy and I ended up picking her up (DH couldn't get time off to be there)... so now am a little worried.....  but to be honest if she really needed to be picked up again I would probably do it (soppy madam I am) so I guess I should just forget it.  Since EC I now realise how lucky we really are to have her - my consultant calls her 'our fluke'  

Have already been sent our follow-up app for Jan 2nd - and as am pretty sure this 1 won't work I was quite pleased to receive it... if only to get the ball rolling for next time (sorry to be so negative - just my gut feeling from the sympathetic looks of clinic staff).  

My AF pains have stopped but have erupted in spots - 5 across the top of my lip - ouch  

Good luck everyone -  keep those    AF's away....
R
xxx


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

I'm here and I guess everyone else is in bed fast asleep. I am afraid this is going to be a me post. I have just had the worst day of my life - I have just found out that my dh (is you can call him that now) has been having an affair.  

My world has come tumbling down around me and I don't know what to do for the best - I really am doubtful that I will get a BFP now I've done nothing but cry all day and just feel really numb inside.

Thanks for your possitive reply to my earlier dilema Jackie but that is now the least of my worries.

What am I going to do?

Jaqui


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Jaqui
I am not on the 2ww but I always watch this thread and am always routing for you girls. Having been on 2ww three times so far and hoping to be there again shortly I am always hoping and praying for everyone.

I have just seen your post and I want to just give you a huge hug   How absolutely devastating for you, I can honestly say I know how you feel as I was going through IVF with my ex parter a number of years ago and found out halfway through the cycle that he too was having an affair. In my case though we hadnt got to ET which in a way was a good thing. It must be so much worse for you and I honestly dont know what to advise you honey. I truly hope you can sort things out, and I also truly hope that your little embies stay put honey and you get your BFP honey, your own dream and little miracle to hold on to.

Please know that I am always here if you need to talk - I can imagine your head must be all over the place at the moment, but just know we are all thinking of you

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

I like to keep an eye on you girls and try to give some positive vibes but I spose Im gatecrashing.
Jaqui - I am so very sorry hun, what a terrible time for this to happen (not that any time is good to find out this). 
I also want to reassure people regarding symptoms, with ds I had no symptoms at all, no spotting, during the pregnancy I had no sickness, breezed through it. With this one I had sore boobs, felt sick before i tested then 3 days after bfp I bled for 2 days (red blood) and then a week later bleed for 3 weeks and I have one healthy baby on board, and heard the heartbeat on monday so try not to worry about lots or little symptoms. I did however have a feeling both times that it had worked (maybe it was wishful thinking but I was right!)
Take care and I look forward to seeing lots of BFPs on here in the next few days.
Ruth


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jaqui

i am so sorry hun i have no words of wisdom but just to let you know i am 

thinking of you and i hope you get that much deserved bfp goodluck hun


----------



## jmottie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi All

Thank you for your messages yesterday, well today i do feel a little better and i have eventually stopped the tears maybe its all the drugs because i am normally quite positive person. Still got no symptoms except when i woke up my boobies were hurting a little but i am not going to read to much into that has i always get this just before AF arrive 

congratulations to everyone who got a   lets hope to see more of them.

Sorry for no personals i am round my MLI waiting for the sky man to turn up.

Speak soon

Jodie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

its over for me as af turned up yesterday in all its glory- totally gutted
best of luck for you all


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

well is def neg tested yesterday and today again was hoping like you had all said maybe i had tested too early but no. just wanted to say thanks to you all for all your help and support and to say how sorry i am to everyone who has not made it this time and to wish everyone else the best of luck with their test dates love and luck to you all thanks again michelle x x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

alisha and chelle so sorry for you both


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

Think it may be all over for us. Last night had some brown spotting and then it turned red. Went to bed very   as you can imagine. This morning brown again but a bit more, looks almost like AF. Can't believe it has happened so early. Today is only Day 7. Anyone have any experience like this? 

chelle - so sorry  

alisha - hope you are doing OK hon


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

Jaqui - just read your post and I am so sorry you are going through this now. Can't offer any words of wisdom, just support. You must try and take care of yourself  

barneybear - try and stay positive, I keep reading posts about implantation bleeding and it might be that, from what I've read it sounds like the right time

Alisha and chelle - so sorry for you both  

Hope everyone else is doing OK    
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jaqui ~ hun, i've just seen your post....i'm so so sorry  Just going to wish you much love and strength to get through this.

Alisha and Michelle ~ biggest hugs to you both....so sorry to hear of your BFNs 

Fudgeyfu ~ doh, your doc sounds a bit of a dope 

Hi there Barney Bear ~ welcome  Could be implantation bleeding hun...everything crossed for you 

Jodie ~ welcome to you too.....good you are feeling a bit better today 

Tkp ~ hi to you, there's lots of others testing on the 15th too. Good luck to all the newbies on the board  

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi barney  

hang on in there it really could be implantation      

lots of ladies get spotting ( brown aswell as bright red ) as long as it doesnt come full flow 

you neednt worry i know its hard but try and stay possitive


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hiya,

I wondered if I could join you all. I'm 7dpt with my fourth FET and I'm praying so hard that this will be the one.
We had two lovely embies transferred and so far I'm feeling ok.
Sore (.)(.)s and mild cramping pains, just the same as the three previous attempts really.
I'm not testing until the 20th (they make me wait 18 days!  ) but I'm cool with everything, so far!
Next week will be the worst, always is!

Hope everyone is doing ok with their long waits....

love claire x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Well girls after an emotionally up and down morning when I tested with Clear Blue and got '*pregnant'* on the display and First Response was negative  on the same sample of urine- so I repeated them both and got the same results! I phoned the clinic in a panic and got their answerphone machine, as the nurses hadn't started yet, so I started finding out where I could get a BHCG blood test done privately in London, but they phoned me back in time and I had a dash to the clinic- then hanging around for an hour for results I got my  ! My blood BHCG was 296.

I am going back on Sat to make sure that they are on the up as they should double by then!

It is all a bit surreal at the moment and very early days, but I am delighted. I phoned/text my friends and my donor who are delighted- he feels the same as me, a bit surreal and strange!



L xx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

JJ

Congratulations!

I am actually going for a blood test tomorrow so I have a nervous night ahead,

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Cate 
x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

all

Big congrats to all who have had BFPs, gives me some hope each time I read them!! 

So sorry to all who have recently had BFNs, I cannot imagine how you must be feeling, Look after yourselfs and    to you all.

Well I am now on 10dpt, went back to work last night and by this morning was so emotionally and physically drained, had lots of cramps, so was really worried that i have done wrong thing going back, ended up blubbing in my office when my boss was trying to be nice to me!!!   Anyway decided I wasn't going in tonight so Have taken it off sick.   AF would of been due today and I think that has been playing on my mind all night at work as well, which doesn't help.     

This 2ww is driving me mad, just seem to be analysing every little thing!!!  

Have been having hot flushes for the last 3 days, and have felt really nauseous one minute and starving the next, boobs just heavy, one minute I feel really positive and the next I am blubbing for england 

Its doing my head in, I just want to test and find out, but from reading on here its too early, although if I had my pregnyl injection 15days ago it should be well out of my system, had 7,500u ??

Anyhow enough moaning, I hope everyone else is ok!!         to all on 2ww!!

Love Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggie - Keep away from the sticks!! you don't want the emotional rollercoaster of getting a negative by testing too early and then the positive.  Spend the day relaxing and chilling and thinking positive. I had 10000 units of Pregnyl and the first thing that went through my mind when I got a positive (Clear blue digital) and a negative (First Response) was is it the Pregnyl.


Cate good luck with the blood test tomorrow 
L xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi only me again,

Looking for some inspiration really, have had really bad af pains all day, and just had some pink spotting with cm on wiping, sorry i know too much info, but I am 10dpt, af would of been due today, am trying to stay positive, is it possible that it could be implantation spotting, I feeel like am going mad, really want to test.  Any info gratefully appreciated!!

Thanks

Maggie
xx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

It could be implantation spotting - many girls do get spotting just like you describe and go on to have BFPs.
I had a positive last year (ended in m/c sadly) but I had spotting on day 12, pinkish stripe with cm, then it stopped. 
So fingers crossed it could be a good sign.  

Good luck!
claire x


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks to those who have written me personals. Just letting you know that I am feeling a bit better now and just trying to get my head around things.

Alisha - I am so sorry  

JJ1 -  

Barney Bear - I agree with a lot of others, it really could be implantation bleeding, try and stay positive until you know for definate one way or the other on test day   

Jaqui


----------



## vindo (Aug 1, 2006)

Dear all

well here is the result...................................................................................... !!!!!

absolutely 100% cannot believe it!

really thought it was all over this morning cos got out of bed and there was spots of fresh blood - oh *** i thought - haven't even had the chance to test yet and heres AF.  anyway i did (with some sticks from the airport - bought there on the return journey for good luck!) and they were rubbish. one failed to show anything in either windows and the other had lines all over - but not in the right places!

rang my clinic but doc. not available - so went on with looking after DD who is still poorly with the croup.  went to superdrug to get her some ibruprofen and bought a couple more tests. still convinced negative. 

got back and when DD having mid-day nap, checked and really no more blood at all to speak of. so did another (2!) tests - both   !!

just kept looking and looking at them! 

rang the clinic, got through, doc in no doubt that its a BFP and that spotting in not unusual at all. go tomorrow for blood hCG to see what levels are. it is day 13 today - so will be day 14 tomorrow (gee i'm bright!!).

so if you get constant cramping, af like pains, spotting, hot flushes and dizzyness then don't worry it can still happen!

feel like someone has turned a tap on in my feet and drained every once of energy out of me. am off to sleep soon and hoping that DD has a better night.

thank you all for your support and good wishes. it has meant so much. 

hope to be hearing good news from others

my thoughts to those not successful this time


much love vi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Vi- Congratulations  on your  

a   to everyone else.
L XX


----------



## vindo (Aug 1, 2006)

many thanks L!!!

and here are many congratulations to you too!!   

well done!! 

go well as you go


love vi xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi All

Congrats to vindo and JJ1 on you're  

Well early post as can't sleep, as you know from earlier post, started spotting yesturday, had some further spotting last night, now this morning, its been bright pinkish cm, its 11dpt today, just worried this is start of af, have still got really bad af pains, but af not normally like this discharge, so hoping that it doesn't come in full swing.  Finding it hard to stay positive now tho!!!  Am really thinking of going to get test today, but is 11dpt too early

Hope you are all ok!!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi maggie  

hang on in there it really could be implantation    

why dont you ring your clinic if your worried hun its not full flow so there is still hope


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Claire ~ welcome to you  what a wait you've got!!

JJ1 ~ congratulations....really fab news 

Vi ~ congratulations to you too.....be very happy and healthy 

Cate ~ any news yet? Much luck to you 

Maggie ~ probably still a little early hun....although the hcg should have left your system from the shot it could be that you wont have enough to register a BFP yet. Hun i guess its up to you though......loads of luck  

Jaqui ~ look after yourself and your precious embies hun....much love and many hugs 

Take care everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

I just got a BFN, obviously down but okay


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

cate so sorry hun look after yourself


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Cate B 

I am so so sorry you had a BFN this morning   my heart goes out to you. 
Thinking of you and sending you lots of  .
Love Spangle. xx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Big Hugs Cate  
I'm so sorry,
claire x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really so sorry Cate 

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya  
Can i join u please? i'm 3 days into my 2ww with natural fet, this is our 3rd go....so 3rd time lucky eh?        
Hope ur all doin o.k and not goin 2 mad on ur 2ww's         
 2 u all .xx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Welcome Niki  

Lots of hugs Cate  

This thread is so full of highs and lows - I don't know how we do it all but we do....

I have been to the docs today, I have a bad cold and raging kidney infection. Am on 7 days of antibiotics which take me up to my test date. Does anyone know if they would effect the outcome of a pregnancy test??  

The doctor I saw today has 3 boys from IVF - all London clinics. He actually told me that their 1st go was at my clinic and they were 'rubbish' - and it failed - well that just fills me with confidence now!!   

Positive vibes to everyone 
R
xxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Rosie,
            What a thing 2 say? Each clinic is diff and we all have our own views, but if that is his view, he wasn't very professional! Should have kept his gob shut!     
I'm not sure bout the kidney infection hun, i had 1 in march, but it was just b 4 i started d.r.
 and i hope u feel better soon, sendin u loads of


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Niki - thank you!!  I agree should have kept his gob shut  
Trouble is its the only clinic in our area and if we choose to go elsewhere for next tx it will be London (nearly 2 hrs away).  

His experience was 8 yrs ago but another FF member thought she had bad tx and that was very recent....  so I just hope they 'do it' for us  

R
xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya Rosie,
We have the same at our clinic though hun (Liverpool Womens) good and bad reports from all, personally, i couldn't find fault, an a 2 friends of mine have just got bfp's! but others have bad reports....u just can't win.
What clinic r u at Rosie? Try not 2 worry hun, best of luck, when do u test?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Niki ~ welcome  Really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you 

Rose ~ hope the cold gets better soon. Can't believe your doctor...what an a*$e!!  Everyone's experience of tx/clinics etc is subjective and as long as you are happy with your tx there then thats all that matters (((hugs)))

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Lizze

I tested on Friday and can not believe it it was a  !!!!

Little concerned as still bleeding, but have been told by clinic could be further implantation, one of the embies coming away if only one took or worse case mis-carriage but said I should get sharp period like pains if this is the case....Tummy aches but think this is nerves and top of (.)(.) / armpit not as sore as yesterday which seems a little odd

Does anyone know how long 10,000 ui of Pregnal (hcg) stays in the body Had mine early hours Oct 24th.

Testing again Sunday morning, hopefully still be a BFP -   .

Have scan booked for 30th to check for heart beat and confirm "real" pregnancy (not chemical, babe in correct place). You get one agonising wait out the way and now have another two and a half weeks till the next one....

But for now should enjoy a BFP - do you still get slight ovary pains and uterus twinges

Anyway good luck to all you ladies out there waiting to test - hang on in there and sending you lots of     and  .

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi Spangle,

big congrats on BFP   I got mine on Thursday and still having cramps etc. My scan is booked for same day as you (if we make it till then) but it is horrible feels now like three ww doesnt it. Every time i lift anything or move if I get a twinge I think well that's it it's gone by the end of three weeks might be totally off my trolley  
Hope you stay calmer and enjoy it

Crystal tips


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Crystal tips

You are right it also makes you feel like a fraud telling people if when you get to the scan there is nothing there....Which I did not know until rang clinic yesterday!!!!

Well fingers crossed for us both and    .

You must let me know how you get on on the 30th....

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning All,

Big Congrats Spangle.

Well I'm sure its all over now, the bleeding started to get heavier yesturday evening, now this morning its pouring (sorry if TMI), so its has to be af, haven't got any pains today but had them all day yesturday.  Not sure what to do about the progesterone, should I stop them now, official test day would of been monday had af not arrived.  However clinic did not say what to do if af arrived before end of 2ww, as its first cycle, not sure what to do??  and don't think there is anyone in clinic on sat?

thanks for any advice

Maggie
xx

Hope others on 2ww are ok and its not driving you too mad!!


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi, not sure what to advise but my clinic is open on a Saturday morning so may be worth trying to get in touch

fingers crossed

crystal tips


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Crystal

Tried their number but not open on a saturday, also tried the cromwell ivf centre but no-one there either, says to contact switch for emergencies, so will wait til monday I think.  I did a test anyway and knew that it was going to be negative, i guess I'll have to test on official day as well for clinic. 

Thanks maggie
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

maggie have you not got an emergency number you can use hun   

well im gonna brave the shops and go and do a bit of christmas shopping   i havent got a thing in and im 

rather skint    ive got my little niece stopping tonight she is 8 so that will take my mind off things 

how is everyone else doing


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Can I join you please, 3rd ivf had et yesterday 2 embies one two cell one four cell day 2 transfer. just feel so lucky and relieved that they are back where they belong. hoping and praying they stay with me. test on the 22nd same as you nikki.

wishing you all the best.
love Jaybxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Maggie
My clinic told me to carry on with cycolgest regardless of if you get period until test day and if negitive then stop and contact them.
Hope this helps. Good luck. 
Love Spangle.xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Maggie,
Sorry about the bleeding  . My clinic also said not to stop the pessaries even if blood comes, until they say so, and that's usually after test day. 
Love Lily. xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lizzy can you please add SUSZY to your list - testing on the 19th Nov

Mel
x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry about this post but    ive had jelly like cm ( transparent ) the last couple of mornings had anyone else had 

this and what is it supposed to be like if you are pregnant


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Fudgey

Are you taking Cyclogest suppositories if so it could be that, when I experienced the clear stuff it had a streak of brown and that turned out to be an implantation sign. Really hope that is the same for you.

Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi jay 

i am using the cycogest but im using the back door not the front


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi all, just popped in to catch up, as nothing much to report about me - apart from can't wait for Wednesday 

Welcome Niki and jayb, you have joined a really great and supportive group, hope all goes well for you both.

 to cate, so sorry to hear your news.

 to vindo and spangle on your  

Hugs

Jaqui


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Congrats Spangle - can I ask how many days before your test day did you get your BFP??  

Hi Niki - sorry haven't been online for couple of days - feel a bit calmer now and Lizzi is so right - everyones experience is subjective.  I am at the Chaucer in Canterbury and have found them to be really nice.  Hopefully my tx will be changed on my next go (if this 1 doesn,t work) but someone told me they use the 1st go as a trial run anyway (it just an expensive trial   )

Has anyone had a    after having AF symptoms??  I have a breakout of spots on chin (I'm 35 for Gods sake!!)  and had bad PMT on Thursday.  I'll be day 10 tomorrow and the twisted urge to test is already upon me 

Good Luck Ladies (& your Gents)
Rose
xxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya 2ww ers  
                      Nothing 2 report from me.......boring!   But i did go out 2 day...the 1st time since last wed (e.t day) D.h took me 4 a lovely sunday pub lunch mmmmmmmmmm 
Not sure if (.)(.) r feelin a little sore...but i'm prob just makin it up really....and all the pokin an proddin i'm givin them  
Rosie- Glad u feel a little calmer now, i've read quite a few posts on ere of ppl saying about a.f symptoms and goin on 2 get a   also spots....sounds like a good thing chick, keep ur pecker up hun sendin u loads of         But i'm also sendin round the    2 keep an eye on u!  
Bucko- Thanks 4 the welcome   Is Buck ur surname? It's my mainen name, and i don't hear it oftern...was just being nosey   Is it this wed u test?               4 testin chick! 
Jay- Do we test on the same day hun? I'm on my 3rd go 2 (1fresh, 2 nat fet) lets hope it's 3rd time lucky 4 us chick!               
Sendin everyone loads of         and


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me crashing in, hope you've all been taking it easy this weekend.

I'm just feeling rather uncomfortable this evening, feel like I've got af twinges and a very bloated stomach (not sure if its the cyclogest, steroids or the fact that i had a very yummy large dinner a couple of hours ago!).

Good luck for all testing this week, lets hope there's loads of bfps for us.

Love Vix xx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Niki    Loved your post - don't worry hun, you don't need to send those    round just yet altough every time I see them in the bathroom I have this strange longing feeling  

My biggest symptom of them all is the overwhelming urge to  .... spent 3 long yrs doing it as much as possible and now don't want to risk it... typical.  

Sunday lunch sounds heaven - my DH has been cooking lots this past week and today we got chicken and chips... no healthy eating in this house at the moment.

Take care all...
R
xxxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Victoria  
                      How long have u got till test day chick? Sendin u loads of        
                      Rose- Sorry i called u Rosie b 4   brain's not workin rite   Chicken 'n' chips sounds scrummy, mmmmmmmmmm. Know what u mean about wantin    but not worth riskin it...we spend all this time goin at it like rabbits 2 ttc an now we can't do it!!....bummer!  
I have a test in my bedroom draw...i look at it twice a day!  
       2 u all.xx


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,just a quick post to let everyone know that we got our   yeterday.We are shocked,delighted,can't believe it is real after such a long journey.Don't want to sound patronising but thought if i shared some of the things we did,it may help.

Got loadsa books and read up,now applying for a job as Prof.Winstones right hand woman  
Bought a hypnotherapy tape which i personally feel has helped so much in taking the time out to learn how to relax properly.Ihad such a hard time a year ago with all this pressure surrounding if that i thought i was loosing it  
Had a six week course in reflexology about three weeks before i started ivf,which again helped so much with relaxing.She was also a very good listening ear!

Diet wise,tried to stick as much as possible to the healthy stuff but did have a very occasional glass of wine to chill on a Friday nite,none however during 2ww and no more now    

Good luck everyone and just a quick thanx to everyone who has sent me posts,your support has been invaluable    

Lots of love Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

ava thats brilliant news hun 

enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Spangle and Ava....hope you both have a very happy and healthy 9 months 

Welcome Jayb to the 2ww....lots of luck to you 

Hope everyone's doing ok......sorry, i've been a bit distracted at the moment but I'll keep up now 

Love and luck all and stay away from those peesticks (well, at least til test day!!)  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Firstly, I'd like to say:








There are so many BFP's!!!
How exciting.

I would like you to add me. I had my ET this morning, and I'll be testing on November 27th. The treatment is IVF.

thanks


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am on day 8 of my 2ww and so scared yet so excited. 

I am feeling positive, it worked first time so there is no reason for it not to work again. 

No symtoms, perhaps the odd tummy twinge but that is it really. I did not have any symptoms with Oscar so not expecting any with this pregnancy.

I am testing on the Sunday 19th Dec as I want to celebrate at home with hubby and not in work. 

Best of luck everyone

Carrie 
XX


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick update, was official test day today, which was -ve, which we knew it would be cause i started spotting thursday and bleeding fri, however stopped yesturday.   

We will just have to start focusing on getting fit again for another attempt hopefully after xmas!!

Hope all you girls are ok, and good luck to those of you testing over the next for days  

Maggie & Emma
xx

thanks for all you're support!!!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

maggie so sorry hun    you and emma go and spoil yourselves 

hi carrie goodluck with your tx hunny


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,
            Ava- Woooooooo hooooooooo! congrats chick!               
Well done u! Wishing u a happy, healthy 8 months!
            Mags and Emma- (Spoke 2 u in chat last nite) So sorry about ur result, sendin a great big   2 the both of u, look after eachother. xx
            Trollmor- Welcome 2 the 2ww chick,   with ur        , sendin u loads of         and 
            Carrie- Sendin u loads of         and  2 hun.......i'm on day 6 now, nearly half way there!     with the rest of ur 2ww        
       2 u all.xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

anyone looking forward to im a celebrity ( if you can call them celebritys ) i cant wait 24 hours of it yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i know im sad   but i know where everyone will be if theres no one on line tonight


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Nikki yes we test the same day next wednesday really hope it is both bfp days for us.

Ava many congratulations to you wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

maggie and Emma so sorry to hear of your negative it is so hard, take care

Carrie do you mean 19th November? I was so sorry to read about Oscar can not begin to imagine the pain you must have gone through. really hope this is successful for you both.

Fudgey I am not an avid fan but will watch tonight looks to be a lot more disgusting and terrifying tasks to do and there is going to be no leader I have watched day time tele today, can you tell  

Trollmor all the best to you especially for the 27th.

I have niggles and twinges feel quite bloated really hope that is agood sign and my little ones are getting ready to implant.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

mags and emma,

so sorry to hear your news!!

Ava - where did you get hypnotherapy tape from, does it help you relax?

crystal tips


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey folks - testing on Friday and sooooo nervous. Convinced myself it's going to be a   but am keeping my fingers crossed for all the other ladies testing around now. Lots of love and luck and baby dust  . You think the treatment is hard but then comes the 2ww - I've had such a roller coaster over the past few days - I've got PMT (good or bad sign?), a tummy upset, and some slight period pains. So I don't know if AF is on its way or what? Just got one embie this time - I hope it's a fighter - I've called him/ her Bubbles!

Good luck everyone    

fifi xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi fifi

goodluck for friday i test thursday      

ive sent you some bubbles for little bubbles


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

congrats to all those with BFP and so sorry for those with BFN.

My DH actually took it worse than me, but we are both okay and planning for a second attempt in the new year.

Good luck to all those testing in the coming days.

This site is a great help

Cate
x


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies 

I've not really posted much on here, but now that I'm nearing the end of the 2ww I'm starting to feel very nervous/excited!

Fudgeyfu - I'm testing on Thursday too, really hope its good news for us both, how are you feeling? 

Cate - really sorry to hear your news, I think its good to focus on the next stage hon, big hugs 

Fifi - thinking of you for Friday

Jayb and Nikki - you've nearly made it to the end of the 1st week, lets hope the next week doesn't drag by too slowly for you
Jayb - I'm sure we'll still be catching up on the HH thread soon. 
Nikki - Your messages really make me smile, I've never seen so many icons squeezed in!

Maggie and Emma - so sorry to hear your news, stay strong ladies, big hugs to you both 

Ava and Spangles - congratulations on your bfps, hope you both have very happy and healthy pregnancys

For anyone else I've missed, good luck to you all and hope all your dreams come true.

As i say I'm starting to feel nervous/excited, had quite bad af twinges on Sunday afternoon but haven't had any since, and not really had much of anything else so I'm really hoping its a good sign. Have to test before work on Thursday tho, don't think I'm going to get much sleep tomorrow night!

Love Vix xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi victoria  

im very nervous i was gonna test tomorrow but dh wont let me he has got the day off on thursday

so we are doing it then   have you had any symptoms ive been looking for symptoms that i didnt 

have last time the only difference is ive been really hot and ive had some   jelly like cm which i didnt have 

last time hope its a good sign


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

my test day is tomorrow, but I tested today and it was a  . Lots of  . Was convinced it had worked because of sore boobs, and nausea and increased trips to loo, but I guess the progesterone suppositories will do that to you.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting   

Helen


----------



## ava (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Crystaltips,i got the tape from a company called Natal [email protected] I think this is what helped me overall.
Good luck babe Ava xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jmottie (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I just thought i would let you all know that i done a test yesterday and it was    

I am thrilled and in shock, i had convinced myself it hadn't worked and had quite bad af pains the night before!!!!!!

Also to anyone who is thinking of testing early please don't , i test on Wednesday and gor a  , i was devasted and convinced myself it hadn't worked and the 5 days up to test day were horrible.

Good Luck to you all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats jmottie, really pleased for you. 

You're dead right on not testing early, I did last time and it was awful to get a negative when on the right day i had loads of positives!

Helen, sorry to hear you got a bfn today, perhaps you should do another test tomorrow, like i say i had a different result the next day. 

Fudgeyfu, I've not really had much of anything, but like you say, reading into everything I've had. I had a couple of twinges Sunday afternoon but nothing too bad, just af type pain really, but not had anything since. My (o)(o)'s have been fine, not feeling any pmt (very unlike me!!!!) so just hoping that its not all down to the cyclogest, and that its because there's a little one burying its way in. I've been really hot too, having mad flushes at night, even getting up for a wee in the middle of the night when I never do that!
Blimey, how are we going to last another couple of days!!!!!!!!!

Love Vix xxxxxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I have just come back from Spain were I had 2 eggs put back in so I am on the dreaded 2ww  with you guys, I am testing on the 26th November and it feels like a long time to go as I am only at the beginning of the wait.

Sending out      to all that are on the 2ww with me.

Take care

Schmoo x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done jodie          

so sorry helen  

hi schmoo goodluck your tx      

what time will you be testing victoria on thursday   

hello to everyone else


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

How early is too early??

I'm due to test on 17 november (16dpo) - was told to wait till then by clinic (no reason given), but if I test tommorrow which will be day 14 will the result I get be accurate or am I better waiting??

I have had no additional drugs since my trigger shot on the 30 October so I should have no more 'fake' hormones floating round the system.

Can't stand this wait, found myself in 2 chemists today standing in front of pregnancy tests asking myself will I or won't I? How mental must we look when we shake our heads and walk out!!?    

Cheers all


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

by the way   to everyone who has had a  

 to everyone who hasn't.

'you've got to put up with the rain to get to the rainbow'   (dolly P)


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi all, well I am nearly at the end of my 2ww - test tomorrow and really not sure what the outcome is going to be  


 to Ava and jmottie  - here's hoping I will follow in your footsteps tomorrow.

 to Maggie and Emma, spend some time together getting over this disappointment, but don't give up on your dream.

Helen - I would test again tomorrow if I was you, just to be 100% certain.

Welcome to Trollmor, Schmoo and Carrie.

Niki - Bucko comes from my maiden name of Buckley, nearly Buck 

 - to my fellow testers tomorrow (wrenster, Mauddie moo, Rhianna and even you Helen 316).

Wish my Luck 

Jaqui


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies, so sorry for all that have had a bfn and congrats to all those with bfp.  It is really encouraging to read about bfp's.

I've been silly      did a test last night and got a bfn.  Official test date is tomorrow.  Yesterday was day 12 post transfer and now have lost nearly all hope that tomorrow will be a bfp.  I am now in a state about testing tomorrow.  I will either have to do it before I go to work and if it is still a bfn then will have to act 'normal' all day OR I could wait all day and do one when I get home at 6pm but to be honest don't think I can wait.

Get the   on me right now, please anyone else who is considering doing an early test - don't.

Rhianna x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maggie and Emma ~ so sorry for your news....huge luck to you for the new year (((((hugs)))))

Trollmor ~ hi there and welcome to the 2ww. Hope you are doing ok after ET yesterday....loads of luck 

Fifi ~ fab name Bubbles 

Cate ~ hope you are doing ok  We do have a negative cycle board and an inbetweenies board too.....shout if you need any help 

Shmoo ~ welcome back from Spain....hope the time flies for you.

Helen ~ sorry to hear your news hun....will you test again tomorrow?

Carrie ~ welcome to you too.....good luck 

Fudgeyfu ~ you're not sad at all......i love I'm a Celeb!!

Jmottie ~ congratulations....really wonderful news....be very happy and healthy hun 

Outspan ~  

Jaqui and Rhianna ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow    

Luck and babydust all round, Lizzy xxx


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

I got a bfn.  I am really upset and trying to stop   as I have to leave for work in about ten mins.  This world is cruel.  Hope I make it through the day in work and not get upset, mind you not sure if I have any more tears left!!  Where do they all come from?!

Good luck to everyone else hope your news is happier than mine.
Rhianna x x x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rhianna, i am really sorry to hear your news.

Schmoo x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

rhianna so sorry hunny take care of yourself


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Rhianna - really sorry to hear your news hon, no words can help at this time, just know that we're all here for you x

Fudgeyfu, you getting nervous yet honey, we're still in two minds whether to test in the morning before work, which will be around 6.30 (might have to pee in a pot just in case I'm too bleary eyed at that time of morning) or wait til we get home. But then I know it'll be more concentrated in the morning..............
When are you testing? 
Love Vix 
xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi victoria  

im gonna test in the morning i probably wont be able to sleep   im so nervous i didnt go to bed till 2 this morning 

i was so proud of myself for getting through the 2ww without crying    then i watched child against the odds last night 

and blubbed all the way through especially at the end when she had her baby   i wasnt sure on the couple who 

had 4 boys and wanted a girl ( didnt know what to make of that ) it will hit home nextweek as its fet which is what we have

just done    goodluck hun


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you, keeping everything crossed that tomorrow's going to be a good day for both of us! xx

I found it incredibly hard to watch the couple with 4 boys, especially as they were so dismissive when talking about discarding the male embryos, I thought there's so many on here that would do anything for those healthy embryos!! Some people are never happy with what they have, yes she may have wanted a girl to make her life complete but what about adoption or fostering, I'm sure there's plenty of kids out there that would benefit from a comfortable life like theirs! 
Got very emotional at the end when the Somerset couple got a bfn, that brought back so many horrible memories but also tears of happiness when the baby was born at the end. 

What did everyone else think of it? 

Vix xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I wish you both lots of luck with tomorrow - sending you all lots of      and   

Will be thinking of you both tomorrow!

Schmoo x


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzy & Ladies

Just to let you know I tested this morning and its  .  Will test again on Friday but think thats it for us...

Good luck to you all..... 

Rose
xxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Sorry for the BFN's its so bloody horrible - thinking of you and sending you lots of    .
I found the programme last night a bit mixed as well, I was glad that is showed the roller coaster ride that it is and pleased for the couple who had the baby after their sad story but think it was a bit weird how she tested after 2 weeks and then the next shot she was having the baby, not very realistic when there is a long patch to go before then.  Agree with you about the couple with four boys, bet they wish they had not taken part in the programme.  Yes and I cried terribly at that poor couple who had a negative.
It brings it all home again.
Feel like my AF might be on the way too, feeling a bit tearful today.
anyway love to you all and good luck to the tomorrow testers and Friday.
love
susie


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to everyone with negative results big hugs to you all, it is so hard. and so cruel.

To everyone with a positive result many congratulations to you  and wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Regards the programme victoria I agree with you, found it very hard to have sympathy with the advantaged couple who already have four fabulous children. what does that say to the children they have already we love you but our little world would be complete if we had a little girl. God how many of our little lives would be complete with just one little one boy or girl. rant over. Did have tears for the other couples, that beautiful little girl what fantastic parents and grand parent.

As for me the last two days have been reaching my little heart out especially in the morning. not reading anything into it as the same thing happened last time think it is the cyclogest , just hoping and praying these feelings are for the right reason this time. Don't care how bad i feel.

All the best to those testing tommorrow
Lots of love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

rose sorry about your bfn but you could be testing too early hun


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, today is my test day, so I did another test before going to the hospital and it was a   which I can't believe as I had a negative yesterday. When they tested at the hospital they said it was only a very faint line and I should come back on Monday to see if it was any more positive. Now very confused, but at least there is a glimmer of hope. Does anyone else have any experience with a slightly positive test on test day, I just thought the line should be stronger than that, although I am not complaining, as long as it continues to improve.

Super duper positive dance for Monday (and for everyone else testing): 
                    

Helen


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

Today was test day and I just got my BFN result. 

Good luck and   to everyone.
xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

sorry to hear your news Maudiemoo - really feel for you.

Congratulations Helen, lets hope monday shows are really positive line       

Schmoo x


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Big  to fellow testers Maudiemoo and rhianna, your time will come, but for now look after yourselves and your dp

 Rose, it may only be faint but it is a possitive. lots of   for you for Monday

Goodluck to Vix and fudgeyfu, lots hope you get the   you deserve.

Well, now i have done the personals it is my turn I got a      Can't believe it after everything I have been through during this 2ww. However, although I wan't to be really happy and shout it from the roof tops, I can't I still have the scares from my previous treatment hanging over me, so for me it is a matter of I am really pleased to have got this far and now I have got to get to the first scan. Luckily my clinic is only going to make me wait 2 weeks this time, instead of three, because they know I am anxious and need to get past the first scan.

Goodluck to all my fellow 2ww and here's hoping all your dreams come true. I shall pop back and check on how everyone has done but I'm off to my new board now 

Jaqui


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Its a BFN for me. Gutted.

Wrenster x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rhianna ~ i'm sorry hun, it's cruel indeed. Love and luck to you xx

Maudiemoo ~ much love to you too......so sorry xx

Rose ~ sorry you got a BFN today......good luck for Fri though, really hope it turns round for you 

Helen ~ wow! Sorry you have to wait til Monday, you must be on tenterhooks but i'll send all the positive vibes i can 

Jaqui ~ congratulations to you  Wishing you a truly happy and healthy pg 

Fudgeyfu and Vix   Huge luck for tomorrow!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wrenster ~ ah i'm sorry, so much sad news today. Look after yourself hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi wrenster, I'm so very sorry. Just been through this myself BFN 2 weeks ago. It hurts like hell doesn't it. You have to pick yourself up, dust yourself down there's no other way. IVF is a long painful road. 

Be kind to yourself, love and snuggle your DH.

Lots of love
Beth.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

bfn for me so sad


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Fudgeyfu - I'm so so sorry hon, I was thinking of you this morning, big hugs to you honey, look after yourself and dp

Helen - a line's a line honey, congrats to you, good luck for Monday

Bucko - congratulations to you too honey, hope all goes well for you this time

Wrenster, Maudiemoo and Rhianna, thinking of you all girls, unfortunately most of us have been there too so know exactly how you're feeling. Big hugs to you all. Take care of yourselves. 

We didn't test this morning, we're going to do it tonight, my boy's rather busy at work today and we'd much prefer to be together than have to be at work all day if its bad news.
I've been rather up and down for the last couple of days, my nan died Tuesday morning, not a huge shock as she's been very poorly for the last couple of weeks but still not nice to hear she's finally gone. But I'm hoping she may have left us a little something behind in the shape of a little embie tucking itself in for the duration!

Anyone else testing today, good luck, and for those due to test tomorrow, please don't be tempted to test today, hang in there!!

Lots of love 
Vix xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fudgeyfu ~  so unfair.....i'm sorry hun xx

Vix ~ sorry about your Nan....sending much love and strength to your family xx Good luck for tonight.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Fudgeyfu - sending you and DH a big hug  

Good luck with the test tonight Vix, be thinking of you!

Schmoo x


----------



## Maudiemoo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all your support. It really means a lot. I'm feeling pretty empty and useless at the moment and trying to keep busy.

We've got a review booked for 7 December and hopefully we can get back on the list for our next go. On the plus side I'm going to do all the stuff I haven't done for six weeks, like drinking coffee again and will have a big glass of wine with dinner. I'm like a whirling dervish today and my house is going to be cleaner than it ever has been!! I'll rest at the weekend when DH is home.

Thinking about everyone and will keep checking back to see how you are doing. So sorry for all of you who haven't got your wish this time but taking hope from those of you who do - it means it does work and our dreams can come true eventually.

Much love, luck and babydust to all xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Morning

Maudimoo I am so sorry   It is never easy.

Fudgey I am so sorry to you and only wish it was a different result  

Rhianna  I am sorry to hear your news.  

Wrenster I am sorry for you honey  

Bucko and Helen - many congratulations to you wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. So pleased for you both.

Vix I have everything crossed for you tonightxx

No change from me going a bit mad   Just keep hoping and praying.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
So sorry for those   - I am thinking of you and wishing you lots of love - I am sure its gutting and have a horribe I will be joining you when I test on Sunday.

Congrats the the  and long may they continue, I know the journey has only just begun and its going to be a worrying time and wanted to wish you luck for scans etc.

Good luck for anyone testing later today and tomorrow (and following few days)

We are all here for each other and if you need a chat of a cuddle  - you know where to come.

TAke care

Susie


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.  Feel a lot better today.  

To all of you joining my bfn club over the last few days and today - nothing i can say will make it better you just have to take time to get all your tears out and when you are ready dust yourself off and try again, don't let this beat us, it WILL happen one day.

I am taking time out for a bit but will pop in frequently to see how you all doing. Stories of bfp's really give me hope and bring a smile to my face everytime.

Rhianna x x x x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Girls,

May I join you? I had my et today, and have 2 x 8 cell embies tucked away inside! 

This may be a silly question but, how do you work out your test date? I forgot to ask the consultant, and the info they gave me says 14 days from ec. I thought it was from et?

Sending lots of      for everyone!

xoxo Sydney

p.s where is my cycle buddy Kate?


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Sydney, sending you lot of positive thoughts    .  My dr told me to do it 14 days from ET, but i know alot of people do it alot earlier, I would do what feels right for you.

Schmoo x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi there - I've come to join you lovelies on the 2ww.  Moving threads must be a good sign... it means we're are almost there  

I see there are lots of friends from the other thread on this one but for those of you i dont know just wanted to say hello.  I had ET yesterday and had two 4 cell embies transfered.  This is our second ICSI, last time sadly we had a bio-chemical pregnancy.  Although people keep telling me thats a good sign as at least we had implantation.  So keeping everything crossed for this one or two  

Sydney - thanks for telling me about this thread


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck Kate, and hopefully the 2ww will fly and won't be too stressfull!    , although I am biting my fingers down to the knuckle already and only had ET on Monday!!!!


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Wrenster & Fudgey fu - so sorry to hear your news  

Vix - so sorry to hear about your Nan it must be hard to deal with at a time like this, but here's hoping everything turns out well tonight - goodluck  

Jaqui


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sydney - my clinic told me to test 14 days after ET, so thats the 29th November for me and you will be the 30th (on our wedding anniversary so it has to be lucky!)


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Schmoo - just wanted to say hi, I know just what you mean about the days dragging. I'm only on day 2     How are you feeling, hopefully bloating has gone down a bit.  I still look 5 months pregnant - thankfully i dont have to go to work for another week as wouldnt be able to fit into my trousers!


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks kate and Schmoo for the advice!
I rang the clinic and they said the earliest day to test is 14 days after ec, it does seem a little early though. I think I may go with yours, but I think I might get itchy feet before then!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sydney - I think i'll be testing early as wont be able to wait. I know its naughty & loads of peeps are against testing early.  But last time i tested the day before the blood test to help prepare myself.  Trouble was it was a feint positive so i really got my hopes up. 
Two weeks is going to feel like a life time.  Maybe we need to take up knitting


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I had egg donation so i didn't have to go through the whole procedure of egg collection, we are having treatment in Spain.  It's my first day back at work tomorrow, will help keep my mind off the 2ww, but will take it easy as I am a health care assistant in a local hospital, but they don't know that I am having treatment so it will be tricky with somethings!

  

Schmoo x


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi girls - I'm testing tomorrow and I'm sooooo nervous - in fact I'm past myself. I've been through this before and managed to stay calm last time but I'm a wreck this time. I've felt soo tearful these past few days and emotional and I don't know if anyone watched the new series on Tuesday BBC about IVF but that had me in floods. Not a good thing for me to watch at the moment - don't know what anyone else thought.   

If anyone else is testing tomorrow I really hope you get a   I hope I do too.

Lots of luck and   to you all Fifi xxxxxx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Fifi - I know what you mean about the BBC program, I had taped it so watched it this a/noon after et - I was also crying!!!
I have to say though I wasn't so impressed with the couple who went to cyprus for a girl, some people can't even have their first baby!

Good luck for your test tomorrow, sending lots of     vibes your way

Schmoo - good luck with the first day back at work, make sure you take it easy!! Leave the patient lifting to someone else!

Kate - I rang the clinic and they are saying minimum 14 days post ec which is 27/11 - I think this week is going to be a hard one!! 
Do you know how to knit??    I think a girly movie fest is called for!

Hi to all the other 2wwers       for everyone!

xoxo Sydney

xoxo Sydney


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maudiemoo ~ good luck with your review 

For all the ladies who got BFNs, there are a couple of threads on inbetweenies where the Sept and Oct BFNs have kept in touch. Would anyone want a November thread? You're very welcome to start one up or let me know if you want me to.......here's the link to the inbetweenies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

Shmoo ~ good luck at work tomorrow 

Kate and Sydney  Welcome to you both. Happy chatting and loads of luck to you both 

Vix ~ any news hun 

Huge luck to all the Friday testers   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I have so been dying to get online to let you know my 'news'. 
I am a multi-cycler, poor responder and I also have high FSH! (Some of you may remember me).

When I got my BFN - AF arrived 11dpt, as per usual, but was very short, 1-2 days. I was a 'good egg' and still tested on 14dpt, which also showed BFN.

I've had several glasses of wine, stopped my botty bombs and steroids, as the 'peestick said NO!'

However, after feeling rather 'icky' and not my usual self, with a few symptoms thrown in (sore boobs, getting up for extra wees, etc), I lashed out on a First Response, and bugger me, I got a BFP this morning, confirmed by a bHcg of 4000 this afternoon. AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SO LIZZY, COULD YOU PLEASE CHANGE MY BFN TO A BFP *   

I'm so bloody (cautiously) happy I can't tell you. I still can't belive its happened. I had 1 fert from 5 eggs, and I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THANKYOU JAYA PARIKH IF YOU'RE READING THIS THREAD.

I hope this all goes to plan, but I'm going to enjoy my BFP (please God let it stay).

Thought I'd let you all know, as I'm sure it will offer hope to someone; I've had 8 ICSI cycles, and this is my first ever BFP x

Love to you all - and have a glass on me 

Lisa x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                 

Thats amazing, cant believe it hun!!! Fab fab news, big congratulations - you really really deserve it hun and are our good luck angel.  It can happen even after all the cycles that you have had to go through.  Truely amazing - good luck sweetie hope everything goes well at your first scan


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi I hope you don't mind Me joining 2ww...!

My name is Francine,DH & Me have been ttc for 4 years,had my I.U.I on Friday 10th November,its just the wait now its killing me....

WOW what Fabe news Lisa,it must be like a dream come true  


                             

                      Take care 

                      Francine xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Lisa
So happy for you on your         
fingers crossed for you !!
You have had such a long journey and well done for keeping at it!
good luck and take care
Susie


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Susie 

THANK YOU for your warm welcome as a Newbie.

  

  Take care 

  Francine xxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Just to you let you know we got a BFN last night and again this morning so thats it for us for another month (why is life so bloody unfair!!!!) - soooooo disappointed as I was feeling really positive this time. 

To all you testing today and over the next few days I really hope you get lots of bfps. 

Love Vix xx


----------



## EmmaO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you don't mind me joining you all ?  I had ET on 10th Nov, so i've only got one week to wait  .  I have been ok so far, but i've started getting paranoid about every little twinge or ache  

Vix, so sorry you got a BFN, sending you a massive  x

Lisa,     congrats to you x

Wishing everyone loads of luck & hoping to see loads of POSITIVE results on here.

Em xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Vi
So sorry for your result - life is bloody unfair and so frustrating.
Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and    
really thinking of you
not sure whether we are going to test later or tomorrow or sunday - now I know the pessaries delay the af pretty sure I am going to get a no as well.
take care and speak soon
susie


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

69 chick   honey I am sooo pleased for what a fantastic surprise wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Vix so sorry honey sent you a message too on HH thread.

Emma hi mate, pleased you are here too honey.

Francine welcome honey wishing you all the very best and a bfp

Sydney and kate all the best to you 14 days from EC as that is the start of your little embies.

Suzy hope it is good news.

No change for me just feeling more anxious still hoping and praying my dream is just round the corner

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Saskia! (Nov 13, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Have been following your thread for the last couple of days......wish you all the best of luck and I am soooooo sorry for those who have had BFN's this week.  I have never really got to the point of testing for a pregnancy until now (just had IVF with ICSI) and I have 6 days left of the 2ww......but just can't get over the amount of period type pains I've been having......is anyone else been like this.....makes it so hard to be positive when getting these pains.

Little history...... Me 36 yrs, DH 37 yrs, a beautiful dog Hannah, TTC for 5 years, Endo diagnosed in the last year DH has 99% sperm abnormality hence ICSI.  Our first cycle with the Wessex Clinic in Southampton.

My thoughts are with you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi everyone

Is it ok if I join? This is my second attempt at ivf and my yest date is Saurday 25th Nov, so almost half way there now.

Good luck to all you other ladies out there

Nikki


----------



## celestite (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

Just come to join you from the Oct/Nov clan

Hi sydney, Kate, jayb, emma! wishing you and your embies lots of cosy vibes   

69chick....WOW!!! Congratulations     You must have been shocked! I'm so pleased for you. Take care

francine, fifi, schmoo, susie, saskia, nikki and anyone else I've missed...nice to meet you and here's some yummy cosy vibes   

Vix...sorry to hear your news   . Take care of yourself and here's a hug and some sunshine   

I nearly kept DP and myself awake for an hour last night trying to figure out when to test...  
Now decided that day 16 is the 26th, so will do it then. We were told wait 16 days, but most of you seem to be testing earlier

have a good weekend
Mo x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lizze

Please can you change the entry on the 2ww list, unfortunately it has been confirmed today that we have miscarried.

Thank you.

Spangle.

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Spangle ~ all done hun 

Vix ~ really sorry......so wish it had worked out for you. Much love and luck 

Francine ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww too.....what day do you tes?

Emma, Nikki, Mo and Saskia ~ welcome to you too.......hope the thread helps you all to get through the wait without going too crazy   Loads of luck 

Saskia ~ gorgeous doggy, what is she?

Lisa ~ OMG.....just the biggest congratulations 

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

spangle, sorry to you hear your terrible news  

Lisa, wow that is brilliant news bet you are on  , has it sunk in yet?

   to all 2ww's

Schmoo x


----------



## bucko1976 (May 28, 2005)

Just popped in to check up on a few people and I am so glad I did.

Lisa - WOW    well done you. That must have been such a nice surprise. FIngers crossed that all goes well for you over the next 8 months.

Spangle - so sorry it had to end for you  , I know exactly how you must be feeling. Look after yourself and give yourself time to grieve.

Jaqui


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Spangle, I'm so sorry hun. I hope your next cycle brings you better news


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Spangle just wanted to say im sorry hun. Big


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sydney - how are you doing today.....its blasto day


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi to all

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Well let me introduce myself, most info is contained in signature, but just a brief re-cap.  DH and I have been TTC for 3 + years, and we have just embarked on our 1st IVF cycle, we had EC on Weds followed by ET yesterday.  So this has been my 1st full PJ day alternating between bed and sofa (so glad no outside it's ^cold) and being pampered by DH.

DH works in Geneva so he unfortunately has to fly back tomorrow morning   so I am staying at my In-Laws to be looked after in his absence for the 2wk wait.

Lizzy, could you please add me to the list, test date is 1st Dec.

Sorry for no personals at the mo need to put putta away and go back and rest.  Will post more soon once I have got to familiarise myself with you all.

Take care of yourselves and lots of        and  to you all.

Love

Jennie
  x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Good evening Ladies

   Sorry Ive not been on here much,but my god its so hard to get in front of the computer!! DH keeps getting there first...!  

  Thank you Jayb,Lizzy & Mo for your warm welcome.

  Lizzy I'm going to test on 26th,which will be day 16!! when I left the hospital I was told to test in (about) which were his words 3 weeks? but everyone Else seems to be testing 14-16 days so Ive decided to do 16....

  Good luck to all of you testing this week,will be thinking of you ALL. 

                

                       Take care 
                   
                       Francine xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind if I join you all.  I had 2 blasts put back in yesterday morning.  I have just looked and have some browny discharge - sorry TMI (especially on my first post on this thread  ) could this be implantation bleeding, or trauma from the et?  I'm not sure what colour implantation bleeding is.  Can they implant so quickly?  I'm sorry if I seem a bit   but that thats so how I am feeling.

Thanks Lesley x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Had visitors this weekend so haven't had a chance to post.

I didn't have to test on the 17th as   put in an appearance with avengance on wednesday night. tested anyway, just to be sure but the result was a big fat NO!

went back to clinic on Fri and started injections again on Saturday.

Feels so weird as this is the first time it's ever been so close for us, we've never ever even hinted at being this close on clomid and it's hit us hard. Feels like when there has been a death in the family which is weird because there was nothing there to lose - only our sanity it would appear!

Good luck to everyone else who is testing in the next few weeks and congrats to everyone who has had a BFP. Hopefully this cycle will go well and we'll be joining you again soon.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lesley, i have heard that implantation can be like you describe,so it does sound positive, good luck


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Girls,

Lesley- Don't worry too much hun, as you said blleding can either be a v.good sign or a side effect from et, nothing wrong either way. I haven't had any yet   I still hope my too are hanging in there for me.....
Movie was good yesterday, it was nioce to get out but was a little stiff from sitting in one position for so long! Just hangin around today not doing much. Feeling less bloated but still getting aches and twinges, I wish I had some way to stop myself focussing on them!

Kate- Hi cylce buddy! I so hope our little ones are implanting today - how do you feel? 

HI to all the other lovely 2wwers, sorry no more personals but DH wants the computer!!

xoxo Sydney


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi schmoo and Sydney

Thanks girls - I don't know what to think   They have only been back in one day and already I am obsessing - Oh help  .  Been knicker checking all day.  I know what you mean Sydney I wish I could stop myself from analysing every twinge etc.  I'm glad the film was good, my sister is probably going to see it this afternoon.  Would you recommend it as might go next weekend?

Outspan - Hi sorry to hear your af arrived, it is always such a blow.  I guess with you starting the next lot of treatment you have something positive to focus on.  Are you having IUI?  Good luck with it x

Lesley x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all doing well on your   well this parts finally over for me as I got a   this morning but that just puts me on another   for my scan - as I never got as far as seeing a heart beat.

Listen to me I should be grateful that I've got this far which I am - just worried. I do really want to   but I'm holding back.

Sharon xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Weird i just wrote a reply but it seems to have gone off somewhere to cyber space 

Sooo here we go again...

Jennie - hi there, congrats on ET.  Just wondering are you the same Jennie who's on the babycentre site?

Franny - good to meet you too - good luck for testing day

Lesley - big congrats on your blasto transfer.  I had blasto on my last cycle and was told that the embies would hatch and implant within 48hrs of the transfer - so if could be anytime hun.  Although the initial bleed is probably due to EC and ET. 

Outspan - sorry to hear about AF, hope you're ok hun  

Sharon - fab news    on you BFP.  I know you are a little scared to celebrate, but you have to hun - even if its a mini one before your scan.  Its wonderful news  

Sydney - how's my fab cycle buddy doing.  Sounds like you have been having lots of pains, so have I so lets hope they are good news.  What have yours been like? Mine are exactly the same as last time, its a weird pain that feels like sensitive tooth pain - its over to the left side right by my hip bone, almost underneath it.  It started last night and has been with me all day today.  It kinda pulsates - all very strange, especially as i don't have an ovary or tube on the left side - there is nothing there.  I don't want to get too excited but its the same pain in the same place and at the same time as last time.  If i get a negative then at least I'll know this strange pain has nothing to do with implantation if we do another cycle.  Apart from that no other symptoms ... had a lovely day today, went out for lunch with my DH and have just watched Capote which was great.  So you liked Borat ... I'll have to put that one on my list then.

What are you up to tomorrow?  I'm planning to watch a couple of chick flicks and chill out for the day.  Hope you're ok hun.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya ladies,
            Sorry i haven't posted 4 a few days, i've been finding it hard 2 post as much as i normally do...just dunno why?
...sendin a great big   2 the poor girls that got bfn's..........i'm so, so sorry 

And a big   2 the girls that got   well done 2 u all.......         &   4 the next 8 happy, healthy months!

Well, i'm due 2 test wed, but will b testing tue morning, as i got a 10hr shift on wed, and that won't b nice if it don't work out.
Has anyone else got many symptons?
I got sore (.)(.)...........have done since day 6-7 dpo...... and had lots of twinges......a.f pains on and off some days and some sharpish pains....like a little electric shock goin through my belly............anyone else had anything like this??
Sendin u all loads of         4 ur  
Love 
Niki.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Outspan ~ really sorry that AF arrived  Love & luck for this cycle xx

Hi Jennie and welcome to the 2ww ~ good to have someone here from the Chiltern, thats where I started to have tx  Good luck.

Lesley ~ welcome to you too....here's some good info on implantation if its any help 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52865.msg696854.html#msg696854

Sharon ~ fantastic news......congratulations!! I'll keep everything crossed for a very happy and healthy pg for you. There is a Pregnant after loss thread if thats any help for you....here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=51427.0

Francine ~ you tell DH he should be pampering you not sitting on the computer 

Hope everyone's ok and had a good weekend,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi Ladies

Can I join in? I'm on my day 7 on the dreaded 2WW and I really am not having a good time of it!!!

For the first 2-3 days I had really bad pains around my ovaries,(they've subsided now) swollen breasts, then a couple of days ago I got a really bad shooting pain in my right breast, then the day after I got another in my left, really painful! My boobs still feel swollen bot not as much and I FORGOT TO TAKE THE DREADED PROGESTERONE LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!! I had fallen asleep while watching TV, woke and then forgot all about it!!! This morning I realised  and called the clinic, they told me to take 2. I feel like such an idiot. And to top it off I was dying to go to the loo and then a bit popped out!!!! (sorry TOO MUCH INFORMATION!).

I'm really hating this, i'm constantly paranoid about every feeling in my body. I try to say to myself, be positive you could be but now I think I have thrush too! I thought I would be able to deal with this, but i'm finding this really difficult. Thought my body would feel differently, thought I would feel differently, the first few days I thought I was preg but know I think i'm not.

I said to myself that I would hold out for the day 14 blood test, but know I think I will test a couple of days earlier to prepare myself.

Really sorry to go on girls, just needed to talk to someone who would understand.

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Sooze, we shall be testing on the same day then. I am on day 7 after ET too. Do not worry about the bit popping out, just put another one.


----------



## celestite (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Not checked in for a few days...

Sharon....TERRIFIC NEWS!!!     Congratulations! Have a little celebration...after all, there's not that many chances you get on this up and down journey!

Outspan...so sorry  . sending you lots of hugs and healing vibes and sunshine   

Spangle...so sorry   sending you some sunshine, healing vibes and hugs   

Niki...I had sharpish twinges quite a lot of last week. Now I'm getting paranoid cos they've disappeared  

Me...Felt really irritable yesterday...probably the wait getting to me. Today have slightly dull ache....hoping it's not a sign of AF...back to some work this week which will hopefully take my mind off this for a some hours of the day....aggghh!!!   

Sooze...I hope you haven't lost your marbles yet, hun. I just caught myself singing to my embies in the kitchen.......

Happy positive vibes to all

Mo x


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

hi snooze,

i know it's far easier said than done, but try to relax , take it easy. I lost a couple of the dreaded progestrone the same way!!

Fingers crossed

Crystal tips


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello ladies again!

Well, what's done is done with the progesterone. Anyone lese forgotten to take it? I try to say to myself STOP worring about it!!!!!!

Congratulations to Sharon!!!

Outspan and Spangle, my heart goes out to you.

Crytsal tips, thanks, trying to calm down as we speak!

Teoroy, I was told to test on day 27th, (ISCI in Spain). Don't think I can hold out that long!! Told to do a blood test that day, and you?

Mo, you made me laugh! And the answer is YES, I have lost my marbles!! A long time ago!!! I sometimes put my had on my tummy and say grow embroys, grow. Like you I had far more twinges and not so many now. What day are you, i'm day 7? I'm really emotional too, had a real good cry yesterday! I don't know, I worry if I have pains, then I worry if I haven't!

Jennie and Leslie, am a newie too!

Hello and good luck to all you other ladies.

Take care all

Sooze
x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning ladies

Sharon - Congratulations on your BFP, I hope you will have a very healthy and happy next 8 months.  

Sooze - Oh love, I know how you feel, I think we all do.  I too had sharp pains and now I'm having the odd twinge.  It is so hard and its only normal to analyse every little thing.  Try not to be so hard on yourself.  I'm sure not harm has been done by your little mishap with the bottom bullets.  I would ring the clinic re tx for thrush as I don't know whether it would be safe to use canestan.  Hug   coming your way.

Teoroy - Do i remember you from the 2ww thread back in June/July? 

Niki - Good luck for your test tomorrow    

Lizzy - Thanks for the link, you know its so hard to tell isn't it?

Sydney - How are you today?  I am trying to be so up beat but have been really emotional since yesterday.  Hope you are ok   

Lesley x


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Just started the 2ww, had my transfer yesterday, two blastocysts, and testing on 29th October. Can I come and join you? Looking forward to get to know you over the next ten days. I'm staying in bed for the next two days to give myself the best chance, and wearing an orange jumper  because orange is supposed to be a good colour to surround yourself with during the time of transfer. I've made notes of all the symptoms I had BEFORE the embryos went in so that I won't be tempted to interpret them as pregnancy symptoms after the transfer, but you know how it is.... 

We had our embryos tested for genetic disorders this time, which we've never done before (had 7 unsuccessful IVFs, including one ectopic and one early miscarriage, and one successful IVF which resulted in our five year old), and it was an eye opener. We had five embryos in total, but only two were genetically normal, so they were the ones that were put back. The two that looked best on the face of it, and would have been the ones chosen had we not done the testing, would almost certainly have resulted in miscarriage had I got pregnant. So that gives me a lot of hope for this time round, although I'm trying not to be TOO positive. You know what it's like. After one ectopic and a miscarriage within the last two years, I feel I have to be cautious and not get carried away. Does anyone know if it's bad to have your computer on your lap during the 2ww, with radiation and that sort of thing? Maybe I'll have to limit myself..... Did anyone see new IVF series on telly, someone told me it was about genetic testing, but I missed it.

Good luck to all of you, look forward to chatting.

Love
Camilla


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all

would like to join in....had ET on Friday 17th so now on day 4 of 2WW. Already had enough of sitting around!!

Started getting really anxious yesterday, proper heart racing stomach in knots type thing so have decided sitting around is not doing me any good. Today i'm up and about with a trip to the shops and acupuncturist planned. 

I have had quite a lot of dull aching pains in ovaries and womb area.....don't remember this last cycles. Am assuming this is after effects of EC and ET and nothing to worry about. Any advice gratefully received.

Have a good day all

HHH


----------



## KatyGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

I hope you don't mind me crashing in!  I am on the dreaded 2ww, 7dp et and I test on Thursday.  I am going mad with symptom spotting today   and can't resist asking you what you think.

I am feeling very dizzy / lightheaded, since yesterday - is this a good sign?  Is it normal? What should I do?  I am tempted to carry on as normal, but perhaps I should lie down?

This is hard.......thanks for listening.

Katy


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wrote a message and lost it

HH welcome please try not to worry, according to Zita West twinges are not a bad sign. I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry.

Camilla - so sorry to read your history, but really pleased that you have had your daughter. Getting two blastocysts is really good. All the best to you and welcome.

Hi Katy spotting could well be an implantation bleed,(implantation takes place between day five to seven - from Zita West book) I would have a rest today, there maybe lots going on inside, drink plenty of fluids, pineapple juice is suppose to be good for implantation. Wishing you all the best.

Hope everyone else are all ok.

I am still hoping and praying

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

JayB -glad to hear you are holding in there hun, when do you test?

Sharon - congratulations on your BFP! best wishes for your scan in 2 weeks

Mo - Hi, I can see now why returning to work might not be such a bad idea! 

Hi and welcome to Katy, HHH and Camilla

Outspan  - good luck for this cycle hun, I think its nice to get straight back in to it, at least you can feel like you are taking control once again. 

Lesley- Hi, Sounds like you have had an eventful morning! I am stil getting twinges, mostly on my left side, thoghmost of it at the moment is like dull aching on the left. I do hope this is alright and they are hangning in there! I will call you later if you are around, let me know  

Kate- how are you today hun? Thanks for all the encouragement and advice, I only hope I can be there for you if you ever need me.

Sooze - I know we all have forgotten at some point or another, remember though that our bodies do still produce their own progeterone, this is just to back that up. About the thrush, are you using them up the front or back passage? I have heard using them up the back will cause less problems with thrush. 

Niki - good luck for your test tomorrow

Hi to Teoroy, Lizzie, Jennie, Spangle, Francine and all the other 2ww ladies.
     for everyone!
xoxo Sydney


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I've just spoken to my clinic and i can have a blood test on Monday 27th, so i'll find out a few days earlier than i first thought yikes only a week to go!!!
Today my wierd pain from yesterday seems to slowed down, only get the strange sensitive tooth feeling every now and then.  Didnt have a very good nights sleep lots of vivid dreams and hot flushes - kept waking up, wondering if its just because i'm not working in the day at the moment. 

Hope everyone is doing well on this lovely scary 2ww. 

Sydney -how are you doing today, any better?  Hopefully your embies are all snuggled up save and warm  .  I wonder if you will be able to have a blood test on Tuesday 28th if i can have mine on the Monday.
Lesley - fingers crossed your embies are nicely embedded
Sooze - hang in there, i know its a nightmare - symptom spotting is driving me crazy too.
Niki - sounds like you are having some very positive symptoms, fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else i've missed there seems to be alot of us all of a sudden - so sending you all


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all,

Just thought I would bring you up to date. I had to go back to clinic today for another test as my test last Wednesday was a very faint positive. Today it is still a faint positive, so they had taken bloods to measure HCG and will take some more on Wednesday. I have also been spotting for last two days   (dark brown blood). I am not very optomistic and I am worried that this is another early miscarriage, which means that it is two m/c within the year. Does anyone have any experience with recurrent mc? I am now worried about FET next year in case the same thing happens again. Is there any testing that can be done, I need some answers? Please can anyone help?

Good luck to all you testers out there    

Helen


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Dear Helen,


Just posted this message on the oct/nov thread and realised I should have posted it here, so I copied it.

So sorry to hear what you're going through at the moment. I had a m/c with my last attempt and an ectopic before that, so I know it's hard to stay positive, and that you're looking for the worst case scenario to protect yourself from what you think will come. It sounds to me like there is all still to play for until you've had two Bhcg tests, that's the only way to know for sure. I don't think spotting at this stage needs to be bad at all, or a faint line on the pregnancy test, but I totally understand why you feel like you do. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope it's good news.

Although I've only had one m/c, my clinic recommended that I have my embryos genetically tested to reduce the chance of another one. They usually only recommend this for recurrent miscarriages, but I have also had many unsuccessful IVFs, always with good embryos on the face of it. At my clinic (ARGC), they tested for faults on chromosomes 13, 16, 18, 21 and 22, and out of my five embryos, three had problems, all of which would almost certainly have led to a miscarriage had I got pregnant. Apparently, it is not unusual for 50% or more of embryos to be genetically abnormal at my age (I'm 3. They said even with a 30 year old, they would expect some embryos to be abnormal. I was quite shocked about that, but it's just that I didn't realise how common it was I suppose. The trouble with this testing is it's not available at all clinics, and it's expensive (we paid £2,500, on top of the normal fee). If the worst should happen, you could also look into whether you may have an immune problem, which could cause your body to reject the embryos. Treatment is still controversial, but is becoming more common, and ranges from steroid drugs to intravenous transfer of a blood product. I don't know if your clinic does it, but there's a simple  bloodtest you can take to find out.

Hopefullly you won't need to know any of this and it will be good news for the bloodtest. I know it's hard, but hang in there, with two good Bhcg tests you will be able to start to relax and all this worry could be behind you. Sending you lots of        

Love
Camilla


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been good on personals but just haven't had the time to read all of the posts. Have just come back to the UK.

Sooze, I also cycled abroad and was told to do my urine test on 28th. I am not sure where I can have a blood test done...Can I do it via the GP?
Don't get panicked over the progesterone. I am prescribed one dose of 8% Crinone and personally think that that's a bit low, considering the dosages of the other progesterone suppositories.

Anyone else on Crinone?

Bezagirl, yes, we have probably come across that thread. I hope you are all right and that this time we've got more luck.
Sometimes I am optimistic (everything was done very well and I had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy b4 the cycle). Other times I worry (I had to travel on day 3 of ET for 8 hours on a very very shaky train to get back to the airport, as my clinic is on the seacoast), also I worry about the Crinone. 

Hi Camilla, just want to say, well done for being so brave after so many attemts.

Anyway, I am wishing luck to all of us who are left on the thread, and my hugs to the girls with BFN.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Helen - just wanted to say hi and feel for you hun at the moment.  At least is suppose on the good side it is still a positive but know that as its still feint you cant celebrate yet.  When do you get the HCG levels back? They will be doing two as they want to see it increase.  I really hope you get some good news this week.  I know that there is nothing worse than having to extend the wait - for me it was a further 5 days and that was torture so I'm sure its driving you crazy.  Anyway just wanted to send you some   and wish you all the best for this week.  Lets hope its good news xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Helen
Good luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
I had two miscarriages within six months but they don't do any further tests until you have had three.
I have been given no reasons other than they are fairly common and I am not exactly young.
As I am typing this three other posts have been added but just wanted to wish you luck.
I have a gorgeous 4 and three quarter year old but so desperately want another, have just had a BFN after my 2 ww and think we will try IUI again in Jan.
wanted to send you some      
Love
Susie


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your supportive messages, I don't know what I would have done if I hadn't found this website, it has been a godsend. It has really got me through a very tough time. 
Unfortunately, my HCG level today was 38 (rubbish  ) and I am now bleeding heavily, so it is all over for us now. The clinic say they must track my HCG level until it is zero, so I have to go back in on Wednesday for more bloods.

Again, I just want to thank everyone for all their lovely messages and good luck to everyone else on tx    .

Helen


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh Helen Hun, I am so sorry about your bad news, just want to send you a big hug  .

Schmoo x


----------



## shhh (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie, on day 4 of the 2ww, feeling the whole spectrums of feelings- from positive to negative and everything in between 
We've only had the one embryo transferred, we opted for the assisted hatching (to make the most of our chance but like they say...it only takes one so fingers x'd!!), just before the embryo was transferred my doctor made a comment that it looked like it was 'kneading' I didn't ask at the time and have trawled the intertnet for information on this - just wondering if anyone else had heard of it or has any idea what it means (please??) - thanks


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry Helen - sending you a big   h

Welcome sshh - soory I can't help you with your qestions but I'm sure someone on here can

Hi to all my 2wwing buddies - I feel as if I'm going crazy with this , but at least I'm doing it in great company!!!!

xoxo Sydney


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Helen - so sorry hun, really feel for you. Hope you are doing ok sweetie big  
Shhh - I've read something about kneading but cant remember what it said, so sorry not much help - what i do remember is that it was the next stage of the hatching, maybe it was to do with when they put their little claws out to implant - something like that.
Sydney - how are you doing tonight, just watched IACGMOOH - do you watch it, i'm getting addicted already.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya ladies,
              well after feeling so positive yesterday i couldn't believe what happened this morning!!
A.f arrived after some very sharp pains about 11am! absolutly gutted!! i've cried more than eva   
Will it eva work?? 
Thank you so much 4 ur lovely messages and


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Helen, and Niki, I am really sorry. Take time to relax, cry or whatever it takes to help you to get over it.On my last cycle a hot bath and a big glass of Bailye's did it. For the first day.....We mustn't give up hope. 


Anyway, I need to ask you something guys. I cycled abroad and now I am back to the UK. I was wondering if I can have my blood test done via the GP or can I have progesterone suppositories on prescription as well? I have enough to take me to the end of 2 ww, but after that in case of BFP?
I didn't get any letter from the clinic either. I just forgot all my file there.

Also I am on day 8 post ET, and noticed yesterday 2 spots on my face. Usually I get them b4 a period. What does that mean, if it means something?


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning Girls

Niki and Helen - I am so sorry it didn't work out for you both, huge    coming both your ways

Teoroy - I think I would start with asking your GP about the BT and suppositories.  I know when I was going for one of my scans (I'm cycling with the Lister) I met a lady who had cycled abroad and was waiting to have her BT, so If your GP can't help then I would contact your local private Hospital if they would do it.  The spots can sometimes mean a BFP too - fingers crossed for you   

Love Lesley x


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello to all you girls.

There's so many of us!!!! I just want to send my thoughts and positive wishes to everyone, sorry if I don't include you all.

Katy Spotting sounds good!!!!

HH Welcome i'm new too. I had quite bad twinges a couple of days after and my clinic said it was the EC.

Camilla Welcome, we're all in the same boat here!

Sydney What day are you and how are yuo?!

Kate We were due to test on the same day, but I think that my period is coming.

Teoroy I used a private fertility clinic in London where I ad previous treatment for my scans and blood tests and was thinking of using them again. GP will probably due it, but will probably take days to come back!  Ask them to refer you to a private clinic. Am using progeffik (progesterone). YUK!!! Have thrush!

Niki and Helen My heart goes out to you. So, so, so sorry. Cry, have a drink, scream, do whatever makes you feel better. I feel like my period is coming too so I can empathise with you.

Me Woke up this morning with really strong period pain, dull ache and back pain (am day . Had a really, really good cry, not being negative, I just know. I was going to go for donor (have been waiting 3 years) when Spain suggested I try with my own (have high FSH). We took the plunge and got 2 8 cell embies!!!!!!!!!!! Never go this far in 7 years. It was a real journey for us and now I just feel devasted. Of couse in the back of my mind I keep hoping, you hang on don't you, but deep in my heart I just know. 

Take care all 

Sooze
x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Helen and Nikki I am so sorry to hear your news. This is so hard, you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sooze I really hope af is not on her way.

Teroy I would definitely ask your gp, good luck with that and your 2ww

Camilla welcome to you and good luck.

Shh welcome, don't know about kneading but it sounds positive.

well one day to go still hoping and praying.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Sooze, please do not cry beforehand. We'll cry enough if the result is BFN. We have one whole week to go! Don't stress yourself now, please.

Sooze and Beza, thanks for the advice. I shall ring Bourn Hall ito see if they'll do it.
What day is the BT usually done on?


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Sooze - When do you test?  It may not be af on her wicked way.  I know it is so difficult but try to stay      thinking of you x

Teoroy - I'm not sure if its day 14 post et.  I was told to do it on day 10 as I had blasts.  Good luck for ringing Bourn Hall x

Jayb - good luck for tomorrow   

Lesley x


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi all again!

Jayb Good luck with your test tomorrow, how are you feeling. Everything crossed for you?

Teoroy I had ET on Monday 13th and they told me to test on 27th Nov.

Shh Welcome, sorry can't answer your question but I really do believe it does only take one.

Lesley Supposed to test on the 27th. How about you?

Witchy period pain subsided a bit, but still have back pain, not getting my hopes up as I know the horrible ***** will rear her ugly head later in the day! Not being negative I just know.

Take care all and big hugs to you. I want to see some BFPs!!!!

Sooze
x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Girlls,

Niki -I'm so sorry hun  

Sooze - Postiive thoughts postive thoughts!!
I am 5 days post et, 8dpo. Having ullaches and twinges, its nearly sending me crazy!!

Teoroy- I'm surew your GP will take a blod test, and should geive you suppos as they will be to maintain a pregnancy, not for fertility tx. I am certainly going to ask mine!

JayB - good luck testing tomorrow hun    

Kate- No, I'm not watching IACGMOOH, DH hates it   I ave to say it is a good thing to get your mind off everything else though!! I am watching SCD (I hope that doesn't make me too sad   )

Lesley- Hiya have fun with your needles today!!

I am off now top a friends, need to get away from my mind which is slowly going bonkers!!!

xoxo Sydney


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sooze - dont give up hope yet, alot of people have AF pains and go onto have their BFP! I've had AF pains today, but determined until AF comes not to believe its that.  We've got a long way to go - if it did rear its head it would be very early.
Fingers crossed your AF pains are good news not bad. 

Hi to everyone else - Hope you are doing well today with all the symptoms and twinges.  I'm planning something to do every day up until test day.  Today i have my brother coming over for lunch with his girlfriend.  Its been really hard with him as although he's known all about us going through IVF he never asks or wishes us luck - he basically ignores it. I was so hurt this time around that i actually spoke to him about it last week and he admitted that he doesnt know what to say and he thought whatever he says it makes no difference so decided to say nothing.  I've explained that all we want is to know they are thinking of us and hoping it will work so he appologised and is now coming for lunch.  I dont think i've seen him for about a year (we're not very close), so bit worried there will be lots of awkard silences, hope not.  Tomorrow i've booked myself into the hairdresses, then Thursday we're off to see our new house and measure up, Friday i'm going into town to interview a girl to work for me for a job i havent even started yet but there you go... not sure what i'm going to say to her.  Then its the weekend and then its test day - so busy busy busy, think its the only way to cope!  Just keeping everything crossed that i dont get another inconclusive test result!! 

Sydney - hows my cycle buddy doing today


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen and Niki ~ just so sorry to see you news, thinking of you both 

Sooze ~ hi there and welcome. What day do you test hun and i'll add you to the list  Oh ok just seen your other post....good luck for the 27th (or the 25th if you can't make it that long  )

Camilla ~ welcome to you too  There's a thread about the programme on Girl and Boy talk although it did get a bit heated. Think the one tonight is about FET

HHH ~ hope you aren't feeling too anxious today. What day do you test hun....loads of luck 

Katy ~ welcome.....wow, lots of new people on here. Good luck 

Shhh ~ good to have you here on the 2ww and welcome to FF. Hope Amandas reply on your other post has helped you 

Sooze (((hugs)))

Sorry for not keeping up the last few days......had a AF migraine  Please shout if i missed anyone out, i think i might have updated the list and forgotten to save it 

Whoevers watching IACGMOOH ~ fab, i'm loving it!! Can't stand Scott though!

Take care all, luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all

Well, as a newbie this is my first IUI and was basted today at 11am with test date around 6th Dec - all went OK today with 3 good follies and my DH count had gone from 6 to 19 which he was v happy with after all the hard work he has put in. Only worry was that my lining was only 5 and should be at least 8 but fingers and toes crossed.

So first day and am feeling good - and all send good wishes to all you 2WW ladies - its so nice to know that there are other gals out there going thru the same mad emotions and feelings and that you can share them together (esp if you are not telling friends and family)

cheers
frani


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all 

sorry Ive not been on here much,if I was to be truthful I never know what to say!! not to good with the computer. 

everything has gone so fast,I was told I was being refereed to the NHS for ivf in the middle of september,but was told if I wanted i could give iui a go while waiting.I was just given a leaflet on what would happen & what to expect!!! but I seem have learnt more from this websit....I'm now on my 11th day  .getting the odd ache & pain but not as much as last week,but I do feel the size of a house & .)(.hurt every now & then...

Anyway Ive Finnish my moan,DH is going Way for couple of days tommorw to do some TV work in Normandy,so I will have the computer to myself  

just want to wishes everyone on   goodluck and    

Take care 

Francine xxx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Kate,

I am okay, am getting af pain today so a little   I wish they would just go away!
I hope your lunch with your brother went well, my Mum is also a bit like that, she does ask me how I'm feeling but not much else, I know she just doesn't know what to say. 

I went to visit a friend who has a 4month old from sucessful ICSI, she got out her 2ww diary (good idea, wish I had thought of it) and she also had af pains so going to try and be positive about it. It's just so hard though. I hope you are coping okay, I am also now going to plan something for each day, great idea hun! I'm also getting my hair cut and meeting up with some friends, and going to do some retail therapy as well.

Fatcat -how are you getting on hun?

Lots of   for all my 2ww buddies

xoxo Sydney


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sydney - Are you still out there Just come back from meeting my brother - went ok, but stressful.  Anyway had really bad AF pains this afternoon and just went to the loo and have a little brownish discharge in my liner (sorry tmi), but i'm really worried.  I am trying to keep calm and tell myself it could be implantation bleed as thats exactly what i'd tell someone else.  But the period pains are just the normal sort of ache i get so i'm really wondering if the cyclogest is just keeping it in if that makes sense.  My only positive thought is would it be too early for AF - if transfer happened last Wed.  Thought it AF was to appear it would be over the weekend not now?? I'm so worried and confused - its really thrown me.  Dont know wht to think....


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kate, I would take it as a positive, as you see from previous posts that implantation bleeding is browny discharge, so keep thinking positive thoughts and wait until test day!     

Schmoo x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

THanks Schmoo - just didnt see that one coming so it knocked me a bit - especially with the heavy period pain.  I hope you are right sweetie - fingers crossed AF stays away    Are you doing ok?


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Kate- Oh hun, I know how hard this is!!! I also think what you could be experiencing is implantaion bleeding, my friend who I visited had bleeding and af pain all the way up to her BFP,she now has a beautiful 4 month old girl!! 
Just keep positive hun, I am hoping and praying for us to have good news next week!
    

Lesley- how are you doing this evening hun? 

Schmoo - how are you getting on?

Love Sydney xoxo


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have got over my test thoughts that I had strongly - as I work in a hospital and can get hold of them quickly, I was quite positive yesterday as I had lots of twinges in lower abdo, but today got v few, so feel not quite so positive, so I don't want to do the test as it still gives me hope that I am preggers (hope that makes sense!) Has anyone had it when symptoms come and go and still get a BFP?

X


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Schmoo, I know what you mean about the not testing  - while we are waiting we are still PUPO!


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kate - It sound like a good sign to me.  Try and stay    I know is is soooooooo difficult.  

Sydney - I'm ok ish still so emotional about finding out that SIL is now pg.  Keep getting tiny twinges - mostly when I'm thinking about it, which is nearly 24/7    Hope you had a lovely afternoon with your friend.  I'm so gutted about Superted, I feel so sad for her. 

Bye the way, I know I'm probably being totally thick but what is PUPO?

Hi to everyone else 

Love Lesley x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

glad you asked that, thought it was me


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks girlies - just feel so emotional today - ended up crying the whole way through the Dr Winston IVF programme tonight.  Just feel very flat and the AF pain is just like it was before when i had the bio-chemical - feels like its all stuffed in there and cant get out due to the cyclogest.  Told my DH about it and he said until we have the blood test he is not willing to believe its a negative.  I know he's right and i know you are all right, we have to hold on hope.  Just emotions today are so all over the place that i'm finding it hard to look at reason if that makes sense.  I've done so well on this cycle didnt cry at all during dregs or stimms - but seem to be doing it all in the 2ww     
Just goes to show however level you try to be the drugs get you in the end!!! 

But we've all got to stick together - so thanks lovelies for your support, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.  Sydney - didnt i say when you are up I'll be down and vice versa    Lets hope tomorrow we can be up together


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning

Kate - I hope you have an up day today    I too have been good all throughout d/r and stimming.  I can't stop crying now I'm on the 2ww and feel very low.  I thought I had period pain last night, I'm so fixated It's probably my mind    Off to work today to see if I can take my mind of it, not sure if it will work but worth a try.  I just hope I don't burst into tears!

I'll chat to you all later to see how your day has been.  It's a great idea to have something planned everyday 

Hi Sydney  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning girls!
I have decided not to pay attention on the somptoms, although I can not stop looking at my (.)(.) from time to time. They are still sore, thank God, but I always say to myself that it is because ot progesterone.

Did you watch Dr.Winston's programme last night?

I couldn't believe how the lucky the girl with the twins was. Then why not us?


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello to all you lovely ladies

Kate Hope your lunch went well. Sometimes people are very uncomfortable aound this whole thing and they just don't know what to say and don't want to upset us, that's what i've found. You've planned lots of things which is good! I've been trying to do something everyday too. Just read about your bleeding, it does sound like implantation, as you are right its too early for your period. Fingers crossed for you, its a good sign!!! You're brave watching Dr Winston, I couldn't face it. Right there with you on the crying part, i'm an emotional mess, drugs are doing some strange things to us. I feel the same, like it wants to come out and is stuck. My husband is remaining positive too, we are lucky to have them. We are due to test on the same day.

You're right, we have to stick together and just hope that we get positives.

Lizzy hope your migrane goes

Sydney I know just what you're going through honey, my pains are realllllyy strong. Hope yours get better. I have endo too, b****y moo! Its so, so hard, to remain positive I know. This is my first too and I never thought i'd be all over the place!

Frani Welcome. You're right, no one really understands like we do.

Francine good luck, you're nearly there!!

Lesley I was strong throughout all this too. I think all the emotional turmoil gets to us in the end. We are only human. Well, superhuman as this is no easy thing to go through!

Me had really bad period pains yesterday morning, then they subsided, then they came back again and this morning they're really screaming at me!! These aren't twinges, these are the dull, strong ache around tummy and back, boy my back hurts! Boobies have gone down slightly a bit sore. I spent a lot of yesterday crying and even though friends have said to me not to give up, I feel that how could I be pregnant with such bad pains? EC was Friday 11, so seems about right I guess for my period to start. Haven't had such bad pains in years.

I did a lot of crying yesterday and really I have lost hope. Although of course in the back of my mind there's that tiny, weeny bit of hope. 

Right, essay over!

Sorry to be so negative but am really low.

Take care all

Sooze
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Beza ~ PUPO.......Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise 

Frani  welcome to the 2ww!

Sooze ~ just sending you a big hug and many positive vibes     

Kate ~ i agree with everyone else, it does sound like implantation....everything crossed for you  

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello everyone... Thought I'd come and join you for some moral support...because I need it!!!
I am due to go for ET at 1.30 today :-/ fingers crossed. I had EC on Monday and got 6 eggs which a ll fertilised. They phones this morning to say they are all of a veryy good standard so are freezing for of them as we speak.
I already have a 2 year old daughter from a FET after my 1st attempt at ICSI didn't work.
Good luck to everyone on here and may our dreams come true.
take care and prob speak to you later
Jools
x x x x x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Strange day today, i tested and it was negative. No af so unless she turns up i have to do another test on Friday.

I am ok still hoping and praying.

Jools welcome all the best to you 

Emma hope you are ok and mo unless she turns up i will be testing again on friday with you.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## EmmaO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Girls
Jayb, I will keep everything crossed for you on friday,   Stay strong & i'm sure we will be both be getting our BFP together (with Mo x).

I am feeling ok, my boobs are still hard and vainy but i have been having some pains which is worrying me.  Come on Friday !!!!!!  

Wishing everyone else loads of luck & hoping to see loads of BFP xx

Take care
Em xxx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh this computer, it just deleted my whole reply!!!!

HI Girls,

JayB - I've got everything crossed for you for friday hun

Emma- good luck testing on friday

Kate - I hope you are feeling better today, I am not as sore, just hopingthat is a good thing! Lest hope we are both going to have an up day today

Lesley- I hope you also have a better day, as my DH told me it will happen for us, it may just take a little longer that's all

Jools- welcome and good luck ofr et

Teoroy - I know what you mean about(.)(.) watching, I'm constantly prodding mine to see if they are still sore!  I also watch the prgram last night, I had a good cry during it, but it did give me hope too when that lady had twins from her only 2 frosties- it can happen!

I am off for some retail therapy today, need to try to stop obseesing! The most depressing thing is the symptoms I am having are my typical af symptoms, even my face has started to break out  Please stay away af please!!!   
   for all of us 2wwers!
xoxo Sydney


----------



## celestite (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

2 days of not keeping up and I had 4 pages of messages to catch up on!!!

Niki...so sorry it didn't happen this time   really hope you tyake care of yourself and sending you loads of sunshine and hugs    

Helen...so sorry it's not worked out for you  . give yourself a big hug and take care. Lots of sunshine vibes    

Sooze...I hope you're not getting any more AF type symptoms...let's try and stay positive   
I'm on day 12 now....only til Sunday to go!

Kate...you were brave to speak to your brother and tell him what you felt...well done!    

Bezagirl...i love your house bunnies!!   

Camilla... your stamina is awesome...7 cycles already...I admire your strength and determination    

lesley....i hope the emotions have calmed down a bit   

how's my other buddies in waiting??
Sydneyg....retail therapy....excellent idea...I hope it was a success   
Kate, Emma, fatcat...I hope you're all hanging in there and feeling okay. Lots of good vibes to you all      

Me...day 12....4 days to go! 
I was flat out on the sofa last night with a chill after working in a school yesterday where there was no heating in the room I was in...aaagghhh!! Poor little embies...I hope they don't get a cold (still praying they're in there and haven't fallen out with a sneeze).
My tummy doesn't seem to be as gigantic as it was last week (had to try on 3 skirts for work last week before I could fit in 1!) i wonder what this means  

Big hugs to all    

Mo xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

you are testing the same day as me, I am really getting nervous now! trying to stay positive but it is soooooo hard on the 2nd week isn't it?

schmoo x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

I found this one interesting:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sooze - The af pains can be a good thing   

Lizi - Thanks for explaining the lingo  

Jools - Hope your ET went well today and that you are putting your feet up  

Jay and Emma - Good luck for Friday   

Sydney - Naughty computer     I hope you are feeling brighter today.  Your DH is so right just the sort of thing my DH says.  Hope you bought lots of lovely things today    I watched the programme too and also cried.  You are right she was so very lucky - IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US ALL

Celestite - My little bunnies are very cute but very naughty   they are great therapy.  Hope you have managed to thaw out now.  Not long now until test day.

Kate - Hope you are ok today  

Teo - Hi  

Well I've been to work.  It really helped to take my mind off things for a while as now that I'm home i have started to worry that my boobs aren't sore and they don't look any different.  I still have the odd twinge down there but nothing to speak of.  I am very anxious, tried to have a nap when I got home but my mind was racing so much I decided it was no use.  

What a fab Christmas present it would be for us all if we could get our bfp.

Love Lesley x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Me again 
Just read the thread you found Teo - really good, just goes to show anything can go on this 2ww


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Today i've woken up still thinking it hasnt worked but not as sad today - i dont know what happened to me yesterday, just couldnt stop crying, think its all the drugs.  Have had my hair cut - gone for a bob - completely different from before as I use to have long hair.  So i'm hoping that this will be a new me with a new result on Monday (here's hoping i will get a surprise).  Later this afternoon i'm going to start writing my Xmas cards, i know its early but hey it passes the time  .  Think i might also start clearing out my clothes and see if i have anything to donate to the charity shop.  

Lesley - how are you doing today, hopefully you too are not so teary.  I dunno what are we all like hey!

Teoroy - I was so surprised by Dr Winstons programme last night that everyone had good news.  Really chuffed for them - there is light at the end of the IVF tunnel.  I was wondering if they didnt want to show any sad stories - makes you wonder how many couples they actually did follow and if they chose to only include the positive ones.  Have to see what next weeks episode is like - if its all positive then i think its a bad way to produce the show as it would be better if it was more realistic.  If the average is about 30% BFP's it just seemed very lucky that Dr Winston picks that 30% dont you think?  

Sooze - how are you doing today, just had a picture of us all sitting at home in tears! Hope you are feeling better.  Hope the AF pains are better today.

Hi Lizzie 
Jools - hope ET went smoothly and you are feeling well

Jayb - sorry to hear that you got a BFN this time - but lets see what friday brings, there are so many people that go from a negative to a positive.  Fingers crossed for you.

Emma - good luck for friday - fingers crossed for you too.

Sydney - hey buddy how are you? Hope the retail therapy helped.  My haircut definately did.  AF pain has slowed down today, but boobs dont hurt at all - they are a little bigger but just through cyclogest.  Its funny to think that we are all on boob watch.  Mine were really sore at the beginning but now nothing really.  Keep reading everyone's diaries and there seems to be mixed symptoms - some people had no boob pain at all. Just hoping we both get our BFP's next week.  When will your clinic do the blood test - will it be on Tuesday if mine is now on Monday?

Mo - hi there, hope youre hanging in there ok.  Four days to go, yippeee not long for you now.  Fingers crossed for you babes. 

Schmoo - hope you are staying sane ... its a crazy time the last few days.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

don't feel v sane at the moment    - keep swinging from positive to negative! as I am sure everyone does, the closer to the test date the worse I am getting!

  to you all x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Schmoo   hang on in there   

Kate, I'm glad you are feeling better today.  Your hair sound lovely, will your DH recognise you when he gets home   Wow you are organised writing your Chrismas cards.  

Lesley x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Kate0103, I totally agree with you.I was disapointed actually because they showed how successful IVF is, when we know what the reality is.

schmoo73, tell me about it!

Bezagirl


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls. I'm just coming in and out of here occasionally this time and test after a FET on 4 Dec.

Just to say I hope you are all hanging on in there and yes agreed I wish I hadn't watched the Dr Winston programme last night too!! Dh told me to concentrate on the Celtic v Man Utd game instead and he was SO right. 

Take care and good wishes to all.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you

I'm day 6 post e/t (icis at Ninewells - one grade 1 two cell and 1 grade 2 four cell transferred day on day two, 5 frosties)  and due to test on the 2nd Dec (my clinic asks you to wait 16 days - yeah, right!).

I have a Ds of 2 and had a bfn in March.

Finding this wait tough already....

Lower backache appeared today   and very very moody with poor Dh.

Starving hungry all the time but no dizzyness / sore boobs yet.

Finding it hard to stay positive.

Aargh.

Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Does anyone mind me being on here as I have my wee lad?

I.x.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome Imogen, a few of the people on this link have children, so don't worry about posting on here!  

Good luck with your test


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Imogen - Yes don't worry it is lovely to have you


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Teoroy - thanks for the link to the symptoms site, it's nice to know af pain is most common - but really unfair that symptoms are similar whther positive or negative  
I am with you on the bbc program - though I suppose the fact that lady lost her battle for her embryoes was their negative in a way, but I hope they do make it more realistic, otherwise people will wonder what the fuss is all about!

Lesley- hi hun, glad to hear work was beneficial, don't worry about no symptoms, have a look at the link teoroy mentioned, people experience all diff things, it doesn't mean it asn't worked. Remeber my good feeling I have for you  

Kate - HI buddy, your haricut sounds fab!! I have one booked in for friday, was also thinking of cutting mine short, its nice to have a change isn't it? I'm glad you aren't so down today hun, I am hoping for good things for us!

Mo, Schmoo, JayB, Emma- good luck for your test dates soon girls

Imogen - welcome hun, I am also expericneing backache and hunger, hoping its a good thing though...

I went shoppijng today but just couldn't get excited about it which is so unlike me - its hard to switch off from all; of this. I did have a nice lunch with a friend (another pregnant one - they all seem to be at the moment, how unfair is that?) She is so great though, doesn't ram it down my throat which was nice. I hope I got some good baby vibes from her - you can only hope!

I feel like I need a nap now, as not sleeping too well at the moment. I did dream last night that I got a BFP so hopefully that was a good sign, or maybe it was just me willing for it.....

xoxo Sydney


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

thanks lizzie for pointing me in this dirction.

on 2ww after iui and had spotting yesterday am.  nothing sinc but terrible cramps.  feeling v scared

thinking of you all

ginny xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jools ~ hi there and welcome.....hope ET went ok today 

Jayb ~ keeping it all crossed for Friday 

Pupz, Imogen and Ginny ~ welcome to you all  Imogen ~ everyone's welcome here hun 

Sydney ~ sorry the shopping wasn't so good....just think of the money you saved though! 

Kate ~ sounds like you're having a better day.....bet the hair looks fabulous 

Good luck to everyone testing soon   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

hello everyone....Et al went well so just sitting tight now!!! I felt fine yestreday but seem to have a bit of discomfort this morning..not sure what it is but I'll just take it easy. Do seem to have a lot of wind aswell though !!! (sorry for TMI !!)
So I am due to test on Wednesday the 6 th of december )) 4 days after my daughters 2nd birthday who is the result of a FET. So lots of things happening to hopefully take my mind of this 2ww (but probably not!)
take care and good luck to all
x x xJools x x x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Imogen your son is gorgeous, no one will have a problem with you being here, after all you are on your 2ww and need support too, wish you all the best.

Emma, mo hope you are ok. good luck tomorrow.

Jools pleased et went well rest up sending you sticky vibes.

Ginny wishing you all the best.

Well still hoping and praying for tomorrow.

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello to all you lovely ladies.

Emma, Jayb and, good luck with your test tomorrow. Fingers and everything crossed for you.

Kate I'm thinking the same way as you honey, keep crying. Its so, so tough I know. I bet your hair looks great! Well done. Our symptons are similar, lets hope that they're good ones.

Jools Hope you're taking it easy.

Sydney I went shopping yesterday too, couldn't focus either although I did buy wrappping paper! Its tough being around pregnant women I know. Hope your dream becomes reality.

Mo I know what you mean, there's so many of us! Good luck for tomorrow. Do you test on Monday too?

Ginny & pupz welcome and good luck.

Camilla I think you're amazing. I admire your strength.

Lesley i'm right there with you on the emotions side, lets hope its a positive sign!

Schmoo what day do you test? I'm going out of my mind too!

Teoroy Good post about the symptons, I have tons of them! Did you sort your blood test out? Trying to follow your lead re ignoring symptoms.

Bezagirl I know what you mean, i've been cuddling my cat loads! My boobs aren't as sore either but they're itchy! I agree, this whole thing is a nightmare!

Lizzie Hi there.

Imogen Welome, your boy is beautiful!

Me... I really don't know know what's going on with my body!! On Tuesday I had period pains from hell, worse that i've had for ages, all day. I had them yesterday morning, went shopping and they went! Still have a few aches down there, boobs gone down (frantically prodding them!) but are itchy. Back hurts. Could it be the progesterone? Am going out of my mind!! Just hoping that my period doesn't come in the next few days, then i'll feel a bit more positive, in for more of a chance.

Had ISCI in Spain. Supposed to have a blood test on Monday. Haven't rang the clinic here to book, will wait until tomorrow to see what my body does, do you think i'm mad?!!!!!! Seems weird, but every time I feel positive, something negative happens, so i'm holding off! 

Take care and my love to you all.

Sooze
x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Morning everyone,
Well i'm feeling alot more bright and happy today, must be because the sun is shining and the sky is blue.  Last night i continued having AF pains and have them again this morning.  I'm getting that sensitive tooth pain again on the left hand side and low heavy ache in the middle - it actually hurts quite alot.  No other symtoms except i felt a bit sick this morning but think thats because i only had soup for dinner so was very hungry.  think the list of symptoms survey has really helped me as it just proves symptoms are really different for everyone.  I do feel like AF is coming, so i'm sure i'll be knicker checking every five mins.  But as the survey shows lots of people gets these pains.

Sydney - hey buddy hope you have also woken up with a sunny mood today. Great news about your dream hun, lets hope thats a good omen.  I keep having vivid dreams - had another one last night but cant remember it.  Not really sleeping well, feel like i'm awake every couple of hours - only for a few minutes but still aware that i'm not having a full nights sleep.  When are you having your blood test?  Really hope that we both get our BFP's. I must admit i'm getting a bit nervous now about that dreaded phone call on Monday.  Last time i didnt know what to do with myself.  Shame that your shopping trip didnt go to plan, i think it always the way when you deliberately go out to buy something you cant find anything but then find loads of things when you shouldnt be buying    What are you up to today anything fun?

Jayb - hope you are coping, at least its only one more sleep and then you will know.  I bet its driving you crazy, really hope you are able to share some good news with us all tomorrow.

Jools - congratulations hun on ET - hope you are feeling good, keep your feet up 

Imogen - big welcome to you, good luck for your 2ww - the waiting is tough but these lovely ladies will get you through.

Sooze - Dont think you are mad at all hun - think this is probably how we are all feeling. To the outside world we'd all be completely crazy but on this site we're all sane     Think you should go ahead and book the blood test - at least then its done.  My AF pain is so bad but i'm booked in for 8.30am on Monday - its helps to have something to focus on.  Dont give up yet hun, how ever hard it is - i felt like giving up a couple of days ago.  Hang in there not long to go now - only 4 more sleeps and then we'll know. x

Hi to Lizzy, Ginny, Bezagirl, Pupz, Schmoo, Mo, Emma and Teoroy ....wow there are alot of us! Lets hope there will be lots of  .  Sending you all lot of


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am testing sunday, so i know how you are all feeling - going slightly bonkers now    

Good luck to everyone    

Schmoo x


----------



## celestite (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

Imogen...your son looks lovely...  

jools ...glad your ET went okay   

Sooze...i test Sunday...are you Monday?   

Schmoo...i think your testing Sunday...same day as me?   

Jayb, EmmaO.....will be hoping and praying for you tomorrow....   

Fatcat, sydneyg, Kate....not long to go....hope you're finding a bit of relief in haircuts and lunching!!    

Everyone else...sorry for not mentioning all names...I can't seem to keep up!! 
Sending out lots of good positive pregnancy vibes    

me...just read 1st Harry Potter book ... have a day off and plan to drink tea, go for lunch, get hold of more Harry Potter!! It's taking my mind off things for a while....Have slight aches, then lots of time with nothing...
DP said that my boobs looked like I'd had a boob job on them.....a bit firm...(sorry tmi)...but they have stopped feeling so sore...who knows what that means...at least I'm not eating 10 tons of potatoes all the time like i was a few weeks ago....

Lots of love and magic

Mo x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Kate - glad to hear today is a better day for you. I am feeling a little down, I think my (.)(.) soreness is less now and geting really worreid that this hasn't worked. YOu did say we would have opposite days! 
I am going to do a home test, probably wednesday, but may test earlier. If it is good I will go in for a blood test then.
Lesley- Hi hun. hope you are having a good day today

Sooze - I so know how you feelhun, I'm exactly the same, now wnat to feel something that I can take as a positive sign - I hope the dreaedwitch stays away for all of us!

Schmoo and Mo - good luck for your tests on sunday

JayB - I have everything crossed that you will get a BFP tomorrow

Welcome Ginny and Jools

Hi to all the other 2wwer's
I am having another lazy day today, can't gather ujp the energy to do much at the moment, may go for a walk later though if it's not too windy, maybe I just need some fresh air to clear my head. Thank god I am having accupuncture tomorrow - really need it now.
xoox Sydney


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I please join you?

A very excited Fin here wanting to let you know that I am home now in bed with my 2 precious embies on board.    better stop jigging in case they fall out   

Out of the 4 all embryos had divided but they put back one 8 cell with slight fragmentation which they did assisted hatching on and one that had gone past the 8 cell stage and had started to form  (which embrolosist said was very good) so both of these were put back and our embrologist said were of the top quality.  

Can anyone tell me what is fragmentation and has anyone else come across it?

Are many of you taking time off for the 2ww as I have to work one day next week and really do not want it to affect our chances?

Still cannot believe that I am here!!!  

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Can you put me down for testing on 7th December please.  Had 1st IUI yesterday.

Lots of luck to everyone on the 2ww     and    

Jane xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Big congrats Fin on becoming PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise), its fab to have you join us in this scary 2ww.  I was told them my embies had slight fragmentation too - its all to do with quality - top quality would be an embie without fragmentation ie it has not fragments and then the next level has slight then its continues.  So that probably means that you have the second grade which is what i have but theres nothing to worry about. Plenty of babies are born from grade 2 or 3 embies rather than the grade one.  With regards to time off, you have to do whatever works for you best.  I've chosen this time around to be at home whereas last time i was at home for the first week and then back at work the second week.  I dont think there is anything wrong with being at work - as long as you dont lift anything heavy and keep nice and calm.
Being at home is great but most of us are slowly going around the bend!!


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Janie - We test on the same day as Itest on the 7th December also.

Hi Kate - I rang the clinic to confirm and the one egg was grade 1 with the other egg being between grade 1 and 2 as there was only slight fragmentation and with the assisted hatching to the one with slight fragmentation this should have helped it along.

Megga excited now, feel like I could jump for joy but wont of course!

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi all!
have been lying around all day long, trying to keep ignoring sypmtoms, but not being able to stop checking my (.)(.).

Sooze, I am going to test on day 16 post ET. Blood test, not worth the 50 quid. Que sera, sera....

My docs oppinion on symptoms- not worth paying attention. The only thing that matters is the test.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just found this website that shows you each step of this lovely process, thought you might want to take a look.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Sydney - sorry to hear that you are feeling down today hun. Hope you find something fun to do to take your mind off it. Big hugs xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

I voted with the second options to see the resul (so - 1 vote)

Had AF pains and BFP 178 (87.7%)

Had no AF pains and BFP 25 (12.3%)

Total Voters: 203

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Hang in there girls!


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I hope you have room for one more 2 week waiter? I had my two lovely little embryo's put back to their new home yesterday. I have the next 6 days off work so looking forward to chatting to you all.

Test Day is the 2nd December!!

[fly]_*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! * _ [/fly]

xx Charliekay


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all,

It' me again. I am now really confused. I had a second HCG blood done yesterday and it had gone from 38 on Monday to 64 on Wednesday. However, I have been bleeding since Monday (just like a period), and the nurse is now concerned that it could be an ectopic, which worries me a bit.

Does anyone have any experience or advice they can give me.

Helen


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Kate - I am feeling tired today, thought af pains have gone but they have just returned - OH I hate this waiting  
I am getting my hair cut and coloured tomorrow, so hopefully that and accupuncture whould perk my spirits up
I hope your day was better
Love Sydney


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All 

  Well I think its all over for me  in the last hour ive had really bad tummy pains,ive just got in from work trying my hardest not to get upset,as only 2 people know about the iui.so ive got in the door &   s my Dh went to Normandy yesterday,till saturday so I cant even cry on his shoulder.My AF is due today & im allways bang on time.im on day 13  the first week of doing the iui I had bad pains,but I just know this is AF  

wishing everyone the Best of luck

Take care 

Francine xxx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Francine it's not over yet hun, AF hasn't reared her ugly head yet so stay positive   , sending you a hug while your hubby is away  



*  Remember - P.U.P.O - "Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise"  * 

Schmoo x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Francine

Just wanted to send you a   and loads of      Schmoo is right its not over yet.

Jane xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All 


I'm trying to stay positive  

Thank you SCHMOO & JANE for your kind words!!  

Francine xx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning girls. Day 11 post ET
Madness is creeping slowly. I've been tossing between- it must have happened (bearing in mind all the , ops b4 the ICSI and the experience of my clinic/embryologist), and it hasn't happened (no symptoms, apart from slightly heavy (.)(.)  )

Trying to stay positive, but its soo hard......

I wonder what'll happen if I test early?


I hope you are holding on....Have a good day.


----------



## EmmaO (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning 

Unfortunately its bad news from me, i got a BFN this morning    .  I am totally gutted & just feel so upset.  I really thought i was pregnant but i know its the hcg thats giving me all the fake signs.  

Thanks for all your support over the past few weeks, wishing everyone loads of   & hope to see loads of   on here.

Take care
Em xxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

I am sorry Emma. Take care of yourself. It is very hard indeed.


----------



## becki27 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all can I join you please?

I am on day 11 of   and I am going nuts  . I am due to test on Monday (27th) but not sure if I will get that far  . TMI warning I have been getting loads of cm (cervical mucus)and Wed night when I wiped it had got a pink tinge to it, then yesterday and today only when I wipe I am getting brown discharge  , I have phoned my hospital and they have said not to painic (who are they trying to kid?)and they have put me back onto bed rest.

Please can you help me to stay calm and positive.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Emma honey so sorry to hear of your BFN. Really hoping it would have been different news. Take care. It has been lovely being your cycle buddy.

Becki all the best to you. i don't think you stop worrying easier for them to say.

Well so confused another negative this morning Mike and I were both expecting it and I feel amazingly ok. really do not know what is going on as I feel how i think i would feel if 
I were pregnant, very nauseaus, boobs have grown and look different, I constantly need a wee. yesterday after lunch had to stop myself from bringing it all up again. If this is completely BFN then it is so cruel. So I am going to phone HH today and see if I can get a blood test or scan. But how can i be pregnant if the pee stick says negative  Still no AF and do not feel like it is around the corner Help!!!!!
Stll hoping and praying but I think my body is playing tricks 

Mo it is up to you now, hope you get your BFP.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Becki, we are on the same day post ET then. I shall test on Tuesday though.

Jayb, that's for you hun.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71064.0


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jayb

Have you tested early, remember i tested early and got a BFN, then tested on test day and got a BFP. I had exactly the same signs as you, and was really surprised at the negative result. I say listen to what your body is telling you. There is still a lot of hope.

Sending you lots of     .

Helen


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello everyone...I need some HELP..............
I had my EC on monday which all went well then had ET on wednesday..when I felt ok but yesterday and today i have had really bad pains and it hurts a bit to breath + been getting out of breath. I phoned the clinic y'day and they told me to drink loads of water and have a paracetomol (which i didn't!) and to phone back today if I still felt bad.
Just wondered if any of you felt like this and how long it lasted??
Had to send my little girl round to her nanny's as I feel to ill to look after her  
Any advice would be appreciated
Jools


----------



## penguingrunt (Nov 23, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home.......much love and luck to you all
> 
> CathE 1 Nov IVF
> Steffan 1 Nov IVF
> ...


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello Ladies

Emma my heart goes out to you. I know its tough, heartbreaking. Hope you feel better soon and it will give you the inspiration to try again.

Jayb I would get a blood test and scan. I really hope it turns out to be positive.

Theroy My friends keep telling me we're all different. I have AF pains and wish they would go away! We are due to test the same day. If period hasn't come by tomorrow, I think i'll get a preggie test. THIS IS DRIVING ME MAD TOO!!!!

Becki Am day 11 too. Take it easy as the hospital said. CM is a good sign!

Francine Hope the AF is not with you too. Lets try to be positive!

Schmoo I really like your philosophy! 

Becki I'm due to test on on the 27th to and feel crap!

Sydney Don't worry am going mad too. Hope your new haricut cheers you up!

Kate How are you doing?

Mo How are you doing too, not long to wait now! Good luck.

Me, b****y period pains have come back again! Started to come back yesterday and with me, stronger now (back ache too)! How can I be pregnant feeling like this. Had a little sob this morning, although in the back of my mind I keep hoping and praying. I said that I would test if nothing happens today/tomorrow. Going out of my mind. If its going to happen, then why doesn't it just happen!!!!!!!!!!!! Bodies can be so cruel to us sometimes.

Sorry if I haven't mentioned all ladies, there's just so many of us i'm finding it hard to keep up! But thoughts and positive wishes are with you all.

Good luck all.

Sooze
x


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Jools847 - what you are describing sounds like a sympton of OHSS. I am by no means an expert and the advice is to drink loads of water to combat the effects. also I think loads of water is an understatement. Did they say it was OHSS? I hope someone else can help you but in the meantime drink more water. Maybe you could search on here for more advice. I hope your clinic will be a bit more helpful 
I copied this from the website: OHSS Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome  
   
OHSS (Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome) This is a side effect that can occur due to the medication that is being taken to stimulate the ovaries, its characteristics can be swollen ovaries which are painful and can also be excess fluid into the abdomen or chest cavity. Generally a patient is observed closely so that OHSS cannot occur.  

Jayb - I hope your body is right and the test is wrong. Lots of my friends have had negative results when they actaully went on to have BFP.

Hi Becki27 - Welcome. Day 11 then you don't have long to go. hold on and stay positive.

Emma - so sorry to hear about your BFN. I really hope you are ok.

Teoroy - step away from the sticks. You have done well so far don't test early hun        

Francine - how are you feeling today?

for me: hanging at home and yes you guessed it BORED. Will be on FF all day at this rate. 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE     

Xx charliekay


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya Everyone  

Thought i'd try to gatecrash!   Had FET on Wed, so now on the dreaded 2ww. Nearly drove me mad last time   . Got a 4 & 5 cell on board, who are hopefully snuggling in nicely whilst i munch away at my 5 brazil nuts a day!  
 to everyone   

Dooleys


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Dooleys   

You are same as me. I had 2 transferred on wednesday! Best of luck. What date have the given you for your test date? 

I am sick of brazil nuts all ready.   

xx Charlie


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi lovelies,
Just a quickie as have to go into town to interview someone and I'm late already.  I woke up this morning and thought what the hell and tested.  I am due to have the blood test on Monday.  Well a feint line came up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't know what to think of that, also don't want to get too excited incase its another bio chemical.  So what i want to ask is - could the feint line be coming from any of the drugs or is it really the possibility of a BFP?  I had EC last Monday and ET last Wednesday so I'm only on day 10.  
I woke up so early bursting for the loo so did the test - crept back to the bedroom as wasnt planning to tell my DH as didnt want to get his hopes up incase its wrong and he said 'What did it say...'.  I really was rumbled, especially as i thought he was asleep so had to tell him.  He's being very cautious about things and said that he wont get excited until Monday when the real test is done.

I have no symptoms whatsoever - do not feel pregnant at all.  Just have lots of AF pains (which i suppose is a symptom).  The difference with this cycle is that i've had AF pains all the way through where as last time had a gap in the middle.

I don't know how to feel - what do you guys think? 

I'll be back home tonight so i'll catch up on personals then - hope you are all ok.


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Kate,

Congratulations Hun, a faint line today sounds like a good sign - I'll keep everything crossed that it will be even stronger on monday.

I am still getting af pains, they were worse last night, really thought the witch was on her way. Last cycle I got to 12dpo before af started (no cyclogest as zero fert) so I am really hoping she doesn't come today, I don't know how I am going to manage this weekend. I fell like the cyclogest is just holding it in, if that makes sense. My af pains and (.)(.)soreness seem worse in the afternoon and evening. I am afrad to test early as I don't want it to all be over, but on the other hand the wait and not knowing is killing me!

Hi to all the other 2wwer's, sorry no other personals as I have to leave now for my haricut, hoping that will cheer me up.
xoxo Sydney


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ really sorry hun about your BFN........take care xx

Fin, Janie, CharlieKay and Dooleys ~ welcome to you all and happy chatting 

Dooleys ~ what day do you test hun?

Becki ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww....good luck for Monday 

Jayb ~ good luck today.....did you get any joy from the clinic?

Jools ~ how are you doing? Please do keep in touch with the clinic so if it is OHSS they can keep an eye on you....take care xx

Penguin ~ welcome, I've added you to the list......good luck 

Helen ~ how are you getting on?

Francine ~ (((hugs))) hope  stays away

Sydney ~ hope you are looking fabulous with your new haircut 

Kate ~ sounding really good for you hun....when did you have your last hcg jab? Everything crossed for Monday  

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Kate0103 - Looks very good but still you are very very naughty!     Hope you can hold out to monday to repeat the test. 

Sydney - Hope you can hold on too. It is impossible to tell from your signs so keep positive. 

xx Charlie


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

HI...I phoned the clinic and they told me to go straight up. She scanned me and said that ovaries were rather enlarged and some of left over folicles had carried on growing/turned into cysts. Been ordered bed rest and loads and loads and loads of water. feel much more reassured now.
Thanks everyone for your advice.....
Off to bed now hopefully chat tommorow
xxxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All 

          Just to keep up you dated!! 
          Well after a really bad day yesterday AF pains seem to have eased abit,Ive still got the pains but yesterday I was convinced it was all over as   was due.

    I'm now on day 14,testing on sunday!!!! 


    thank you 

    Lizzyb  
    sooze        
    kate 

    For asking after me.

Take care 

  Francine xxx    (my smileys seem to be playing up or the computer)


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, not posted on this thread for a few days and you have been busy  

Jools - I'm so glad you are ok and now resting, and drinking loads of water.  Your post frightened me when I read it.  Take it easy and if you feel more poorly then call the clinic again.   

Kate - Sounding good love    congratulations

Sydney - Hope you are pleased with your hair.  

Charliekay - I ate a whole bag of m & s choc brazil nuts on my way home from work - how bad is that!  I think I have consumed about a third of my kcal intake in one hit  

Emma - Sorry to hear about your BFN  

Franny - Good news   

Sooze, Teo and all you other girls out there   

As for me I have lower back ache and af pains today and a real heavy (if you know what i mean) feeling af is on her way    Also have pink cm (sorry tmi) so I know its gonna happen    feel really sad now.  

Love Lesley x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Lesely,

Those could be good signs hun, hang in there. I am also feeling down today as had quite bad af pains last night but have eased off today. Still no sign of the big bad witch so hoping she stays away for both of us. It so hard to stay positive, but lets try for each other!   

Are you home tomorrow? I'd love to have a chat only if you are up to it though. Let me know.

Kate- I am so hapy for you hun! Kepe all your fingers crossed for your ole cycle buddy - would love to join you!

Jools- I'm also glad you are okay and had it all checked out. Keep drinking though!

Charlie -thanks for the support

Franny-  good luck for testing on sunday

Mo- good luck ofr you test too hun

Hi to all the other 2wwer's -     for all 

Had my haricut tday, I am really pleased this time, but didn't end up going short as I was planning as was told would be too high maintenance! (I have enough hair for 2 people)
So far af pains not as bad as yesterday and no sign of af (am on constant kw!) Please please please stay away!!! 
xoox Sydney


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Sydney love

I know, I know, but I just feel that it hasn't worked for us this time.  I hate myself for feeling this way as normally I am quite optimistic.  I'm sorry you are feeling low again - this is so terrible!  I hate going on about it but I feel nothing else matters.  On a brighter note I'm glad your hair is looking good. Did you have acupuncture today?  
I would love to catch up, perhaps in the morning as I think I'm going out for shopping and lunch tomorrow.  I was supposed to go up to London, but my friend is now poorly so we may just stay local.  

Mo - Best of luck for tomorrow.  Hope you had a relaxing day today  

Love Lesley x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Lesley- I know how you feel, nothing else really does matter. I am also sad is this may be all over very soon  

I did have accupunctuire today, she burnt moxa cones on me today as didn't want to overstim things - that was a wierd sensation!

I ring you tomorrow am hun - we can cry on each other's shoulder!


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Sydney

Moxa   The first time I went into my old acupuncturists practice I thought he had been smoking dope   He seemed so chilled out    So naive!  Anyway you know how it clings to your clothes?  Well I had to catch the train home and when I got to the station I couldn't believe my eyes the place was streaming with police sniffer dogs, I was petrified they were going to chase me   How mad!

Love Lesley x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL   Thanks Lesley- needed a chuckle!!!


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Just returned from interviewing someone - she was really lovely, but think she might be too high level.  Interview took 2hrs though, so i'm wacked.  

Thanks for all your notes, although dont congratulate me yet as after my bio-chemical last time I'm very scared that it could have again.  AF pains are horrific, really feel like the witch is about to come - so anything can happen.  Just got to get through this weekend.  I'm glad i tested but also a bit scared now as it got my hopes up and worried that i might really crash on Monday.  But hey ho whats done is done - but i was very naughty!

Sydney - hey buddy, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low.  I'm going to send you an email as i'll probably waffle on and dont want to bore the other girls.

Lesley - Sorry to hear you are feeling bad today too - cheer up hun, i have everything crossed for you.  Lets hope it does work this time and we'll all be smiling next week   I had the pink stuff remember so you never know babes.  Back ache and AF could be a good sign. 

Franny - good luck for sunday, hope you can stay sane for another day.

Jools - hope you are ok, sounds terrible.  Just stay in bed and get your DH to look after you.

Lizzy - i did my HCG jab on the saturday before egg collection which was last Monday. Would have thought that by now 14 days later it would have gone, but hey never say never!

Sooze - sounds like we all have these AF pains, lets hope we all get our BFPs

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know  I got  !  We can't believe. We have waited for this moment for over 6 years and I have to say it feels brilliant.

Wishing all you other ff ladies all the very best of luck

Love nikki


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home.......much love and luck to you all
> 
> CathE 1 Nov IVF
> Steffan 1 Nov IVF
> ...


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations Nikki, i will be testing tomorrow am, so hopefully will be joining you with the BFP!  

Hope you have an uneventful and enjoyable 8 months

Schmoo xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Nikki many congratulations, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Well it is definately a   for us couldn't stand not knowing for sure so went to holly house and had a blood test and it was confirmed. Feel very disappointed but deep down even with the symptoms I knew. AF arrived this morning . DP has been fantastic and it was great that last night we could be intimate again. Every cycle seems to bring us closer together and neither of us are ready to give up yet.
Booked my follow up appointment not till the 17th january. Mike and I have discussed it and I wan't to detox my body of all those drugs having done tx twice this year and been through major surgery. So we are going to wait and start again in May.  

Mo all the best to you.

To everyone else I wish you so much luck and hope there are many more BFP's in store.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

HI again girls - I've been away for a week. We went away just an hour or so after doing the test and sadly it was a   for me this time. I was gutted but am ok.  . Gonna take a break from treatment for now despite my age creeping up to 40 next year. We're going to try and have a good Crimbo and relax a little, we've been so stressed for sooo long. We're going to have another go at ICSI next year - maybe March/ April. If anyone has any good suggestions for diet etc, could you let me know as I didn't concentrate too much on healthy eating this time and of course am asking myself what went wrong. We're going to give it our bext shot because we're running out of money!  

Good luck to all you other girls - fingers crossed for you all.

fifi_laroo xxxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning girls,

Fifi_laroo, I am sorry. Take care of yourself indeed. I know how hard it is. 
Re, diet- what I did was not change my diet drastically. Bought Randine Lewise's book on fertility and tried to follow the advice given there. All the best and very, very good luck.


I am trying not to concentrate on symptoms, but yesterday I had a spot appearing on my forhead. I usually get them b4 my period and hope that this has nothing to with it.


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi everyone
fifi & JayB - big hugs to you both. I really hope that your dreams come true next year!

I couldn't help myself. I tested early. I have a girls' night booked at my friends' house tonight, and I wanted to know beforehand. 








I can't believe it. I woke up DH and we both cried.
After 6 years of treatment, we had both decided that this was our final attempt.
I know it's early days, but my god! I'm pregnant...

The only thing I did different this time, was that I actually took the 2 ww off from work. I sat at home for 2 weeks and relaxed! It must've helped. My diet's been alright, but nothing different.

Troll 
xxx


----------



## Karray (Apr 28, 2005)

[size=10pt][fly]CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]

[fly] well done [/fly]

             
Love Karray xxxx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

can i join you?  I had my ET on Monday 20th so i think I'm either day 5 or 6. I'm a bit confused  do you count the day of transfer as day 1 or the following day? I'm testing next Friday 1st Dec which still seems so far away! can't believe how slowly this 2 weeks are going!! Having no signs as yet bar feeling more tired then usual.

Troll  just wanted to wish you a huge congratulations on your  . x

Best wishes and lots of     to all the other fellow 2 weekers.

Take care

Kimberley x x x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Well it will probably be a BFN for me too. I tested a moment ago and it was negative. Not only that but my BBT was 36.9


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hi everyone* 

*Teoroy* You still have 3 days togo honey. Stranger thangs have happened. Don't give up yet i haven't started singing   

*CharlieKay* DUH! I was so excited i forgot to ask then what day to test   I guess 14days from 22nd Nov? Love your doggy piccy   to you as well  

Gotta go, catch up later

Dooleys


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Can I join you please? I know its late and I'm already halfway through my TWW!! I had my ET on Sunday 19th November and I'm testing on the 30th November, I'm driving myself absolutely mad looking for any symptom there might be!!  

I've got the sore (.)(.) but thats from the Gestone and thats it for the symptoms, I'm so tempted to test so need the   sending round!! What tests do you use? I bought Clearblue but I'm tempted to get some others as well?

Troll - Massive congratulations to you, you must be on   I wish I could see all your friends faces when you announce the news, enjoy your girly night!!!

Fifi & Jay - I'm so sorry, take care  

Teoroy - It is early to test, as Dooley said you have three days to go  

Nikki - Congratulations to!!

For all the other people I've missed sorry, I will get to know as time goes on!!

   to everyone else on the TWW!!    

Willow
xx


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello ladies

I feel really bad saying this (with the BFNs) because I know how awful you must be feeling. 

My message is bitter sweet, but i've just done 2 different brand pregggie tests and they're both POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it, we had to look at the instructions for about 10 minutes (and they're not difficult!!!!). I'm still in shock and have booked a blood test for Monday. Crikey!!!!! We've been trying for 7 years, please may it continue to be positive.

Jayb & Fifi So sorry honey, my heart goes out to you both it really does.

Troll this is wonderful news!!! We've been trying for 7 years. Am 36 too and we are due to test on the same day 27th!

Nikki this is wonderful news!!! Take care of yourself.

Teoroy It may be too early to tell honey. Wait until you have the blood test on Monday. Don't give up, there are so many girls who have negatives and go on to get positives.

Sydney Hang on there sweetheart, this whole thinng is awful I know, it hard to be positive. I've been having really awful period pain.

Kate How are you feeling? We are due to test on the same day 27th, hope this is a good omen!!!!!!

Francine Hang on in there, one day to go!!!

Jools Hope you're relaxing.

Lesley Pink stuff good sign!! How are you feelinng? I know its really, reallly tough but you are nearly there.

Lizzy How are you feeling? 

Good luck to all the girls that are testing on the following days:

ginny                        25 Nov            IUI
shmoo73                    26 Nov           IVF
celestite                     26 Nov           IVF
frannyt                      26 Nov           IUI
trollmor                     27 Nov           IVF
sooze                        27 Nov           ICSI
Kate0103                   27 Nov           ICSI

They are so many of us, sorry not to have mentioned you all. But my postitive wishes, luck and loves goes out to you all.

Sooze
x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Sooze, what a fantastic news!!!!! Congatulations!!!


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Congrats to Sooze and others who have just tested positive!!!

Can i have a bit of moral support NOT to test

I'm day 9 and having horrible pre af like lower back pains and feeling really really really down about it all...

Imogen.x.


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fifi & JayB Big big big   to both of you.  I'm so sorry to hear this time it hasnt worked for you. Think you are right to have a little space and give your bodies time to mend.  I really hope next time will be your time.  Its such a hard thing to be told its a negative, so i know just how you feel. But dont give up hope there is a baby out there for all of us. xxxxxxx

WOW big congratulations Sooze thats wonderful news hun, you have given me hope as we are having the blood test on the same day.  Which brands did you use? 

Troll big congrats to you too - that fact that you have both tested positive gives us all some hope.  

Teoroy - dont give up yet sweetie, i know its hard but i've read so many stories on these boards where a BFN has become a BFP - you never know hun, you still have 3 days to go and your little embie might be taking a little more time to snuggle in there. 

Schmoo - how are you feeling, very impressed that you didnt test this morning.  Got everything crossed for you tomorrow babes, cant wait to hear. 

Nikki - big congrats to you too hun, fab news. 

Hi to Willow, Dooleys, Kimberley, Sydney and everyone else out there ....
For me I did another urine test this morning and the feint line appeared again thankfully.  We are not celebrating yet as this is what happened last time (although the line is darker) and as you know it turned out to be a bio-chemical.  So until the blood test on Monday we are holding in our joy - just need a decent HCG level otherwise it really means nothing.  Its such a shame we have to think like this as i would love to celebrate but we have to be very realistic.  Having massive AF pains too - it honestly feels like it is on its way - so if the line is correct then i hope this will give those who are also having AF pains hope.  Have no other symptoms at all.  So its all very very strange.


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Evening All,

Hi Willow, great to see you have migrated over from the ISCI Male Factor thread.

Like willow I am wondering about symptoms and what I should look out for.  I got really worries yesterday (day after et) as I had cramping on my one side quite frequent and now and then on the other quite near to my ovaries.  It has gone now today and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

Also at the clinic when I had ET they got me up straight away and I felt a little fluid coming out.  I asked the nurse and she said that it was just from where they had cleaned inside prior to the et.  I am worried now that it was the fluid that held the eggs.  Anyone else experienced the same?  I'm driving myself insane!

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow what a day! I don't think I have ever seen so much news on one day. 

Sooze, Troll, Nikki WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THOSE WITH BFP. But, naughty naughty to all of you who tested early and encouraged the others.   

Jayb and Schmoo : Big group hug     to those who got a BFN. I really feel for you. Hope you are all ok and getting lots of love and support. 

Teoroy - you just get a big telling off for testing early. Please don't read anything into this it is not possible to tell anything from this.

Fin - hun there is no way it could have the been the fluid from the eggs. The get stuck in your lining and the neck of the womb would not let it out. Please don't give yourself extra grief. No point in worrying about it.   

Imogen - Step away from the Pee sticks.    I think you should stick all your Pg tests in an envelope and post them back to yourself so you can't test for another few days. Hope you can resist hun only 5 days to go. and don't forget Pg ladies get back pain too. 

Xx Charlie


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Again,

Charlie - Thank you for your reply you can just imagine the smile on my face as I read it.

CONGRATULATIONS to all of your BFP's.

Nikki - Emailed you earlier xxx

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

hello everyone (sorry there is soooo many of you I can't remember your names!!!)

A huge congratultaions for all those   and massive hugs and osrry for all those  .
I am feeling slightly better today, no diffiulty breating just a massive hard tummy and still some pain but hopefully on the mend. 
To be honest I keep forgetting than i am on the 2ww..spending more time worrying about feeling crap + it's my DD 2nd B'day on sat so gotta get better for that !!!
take care everyone and speak soon
x
xxJoolsx x x x


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi ladies

Imogen Had the same back pains and very teary! Hold on. I tested yesterday which is only 2 days before blood test.

Kate Used Clear Blue and Lady Care (chemist didn't have another brand!). I had bad AF pains too, twinges around the ovaries, itchy boobies and thats about it. Af has gone for now but back still hurts.  Fingers crossed for both of us. I know what you mean, i'm trying to contain my excitement as I will feel much better when I have the blood test, just don't want anything to go wrong.

Fin I had bad pain around ovaries too. Clinic say that it could have been egg collection.

Jools Glad you're feeling better. In a way its a good thing as its geetin gyour mind distracted!

Sydney, Franny, Theoroy, Lesley and all other ladies. Hope you're all well.

Good luck to all the ladies testing today. Schmoo, Mo and Franny.

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sooze congratulations lovely.  It is wonderful news.  I don't think you can get a false positive, whereas you can get a false negative, so it sounds good to me  

As for me Af has shown her ugly mug with avengeance this weekend.  Started bleeding yesterday and had an early HCG done and it was 1 so I'm afraid it is all over for us this time round.  

Thanks for all you support everyone, will be dipping in and out to see  how you have all got on.

Love Lesley x


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

HI Lesley

I'm truly sorry, I really am. I know how devastating this is and my heart goes out to you, it really does. This is such a hard long road and it takes every bit of strength that we have to carry on, I really understand. You will find the strength and courage to carry on and the next time could be your time, I really hope it is. All our dreams will come true, we just have to try and believe in them. I know its hard to positive in times like this, but we can do it.

Take care

Sooze
x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm Sally & wonder if I could join you girls during my 2WW, which is only just over a week away now. Had 2 medium quality blastocysts put back where they belong yesterday (25th Nov 06). My test date is 4th December.

I would really love to join you on here please.
Sally xx


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

just did a HPT and come back -ve, but I am thinking that I have done it too early as IVI have told me to have a beta test tomorrow, so hopefully I have done it too early, will have a beta test on tuesday and that should show if anything has happened or not!    

Schmoo x


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Sillylally - Sure you are welcome. Hope your 2ww is being kind. Did you have IVF/ICSI or FET?

Schmoo and Lesley        Hope you are both ok?  Sending you my thoughts. 

xx Charlie


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Girls,

Lesley - Honey,I am so so sorry, I really thought this would be your time. I know that yoiu are going to make a wonderful mummy, and it will happen, my ogg dfeeling is stil there Sending you lots and lots of  and .

Schmoo- Don't give up yet hun, you may just be testing too early.Wait for the hcg test hun   

Sooze- Congratulations!! - thats wonderful news!! You give me hope, as i am also having af pains and back pain, so there may be hope

Kate- Oh cyvle buddy, I am getting really excited for you, I hope tomorrow brings back wonderful news, sounds really good so far

Julie- hi hun, was nioce chatting to you yesterday, I hope you aren't going too crazy yet!!

JayB, Mo, Emma- I hope you are all okay 

Welcome the the 2ww Sally

Imogen, take a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0 I am holding on to the fact that lots of people have af pains. Try not to test early if poss hun, you don't wnat to give yourself any more stress

Hi to all the other 2wwer's

As for me, still have my dull back aches, but seems milder this am. Pains get worse in the evening, but the wicked witch hasn't arrived yet. I am on constant kw, and have even resported to taking a torch to the loo at night!!! I am so so sad!!! Can't bring myself to test thoug, while I don't know at least there is still hope...

   for all

Love Sydney xoxo


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

CharlieKay

thank you for your welcome. We've just had our first IVF, they did talk about ICSI but decided on the day it was ok for normal IVF. I had an allergic reaction to my first jab & they were going to stop the whole cycle so I can't begin to tell people how happy we are to have got this far.

We collcected 11 eggs, 9 fertilized & 4 went to 8 cell on day 3, 3 went to 7 cell & 2 went to 5 cell. We thought we had it in the bag, but when i went back for my day 5 transfer only 2 of them were really ok to put back in, still blastocyst stage but only medium quality.

Thankfully that means we only have to wait just over a week to test. Still a LONG week !
Hope it all goes well for you,

Sally xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all-can't remember what other thread I saw this on ( FET possibly) but someone had said "pregnant until proved otherwise". Think that's really good advice for all of us 2ww girls and might keep us away form the dreaded pee sticks.

Love to all.


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say thank you to everyoe who gave me encouragement yesterday through my panick stage.  

I'm feeling much more positive this morning and have kinda realised that no matter what I worry about it cannot change the final outcome so I am feeling much calmer now.  

Thanks again.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm getting really scared, did another pee stick this morning and the line was still feint.  By now the line should have surely got darker.  I'm so scared that tomorrow the nurse is going to tell me that its a positive but the HCG reading isnt high enough so i'll have to have another blood test.  The pee stick where the line is the strongest is the one that measures 10iu of HCG.  I used a first response today as run out of the other one and the line was feinter but i think this stick measures 20 or 25iu. I dunno its all very confusing.  But at least i only have one more sleep and then i'll find out the truth.  Just dont know how i'll handle another bio-chemical, so just freaking out about it.  I know that i should keep positive, if i hadnt had the bad luck last time i wouldnt be worried and i'd actually be smiling with a feint line.  Oh well nothing can be done now - tomorrow is the finish line.  Sorry for the winge, just think i'm having a last minute wobble.  My AF pains are so bad today, really painful - its low in the middle, feels like something is trying to come out. So think thats adding to my worries.

Fin - glad you are feeling happier today hun.  

Sally - blasto's are fab hun, so youve done really well so far.  Hopefully they are embedding now.

Sydney - hey buddy, i have good feelings about you sweetie - the fact that AF hasnt shown her ugly head is a real positive.  Also your pains mirror mine, heavier at night and bad back ache.  Although i've had pain all day today.  My DH keeps saying maybe the embie is moving to the next stage and thats why it hurts so much.  Only a couple of days until you find out - have everything crossed for you sweetie. 

Schmoo - good luck for your HCG test on Tuesday, really hope you get good news.

Lesley - so sorry to hear that AF has arrived, but in a way at least it means you can move on. Hope you are ok hun.

Sooze - big congrats on your BFP hun, really great.  Hope your blood test is perfect too - lets hope we can celebrate 

Hi to Charlie & Jools and anyone else lurking out there


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girls, well its a definite BFN from me. AF arrived.Thanks for the encouragement and I wish you all a BFP! Take care of yourselves.


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone.

I am on day 4 of 2WW, and hating it as I am convinced that it has not worked.  Had a bit of a disaster at EC with DH sample, and because of that although we did managed to get 2 embryos to transplant back in we have both become convinced that it has not worked already this time.

No symptoms yet, although I am doing ICSI for the 2nd time, and if I remember correctly (although I didn't write a diary at the time) I had no real symptoms last time, just got very emotional towards the end of the 2nd week, and we were still lucky and caught with our DD so I suppose that means nothing.

Congrats to all BFP's out there  , and hugs and cuddles to all BFN's out there .  Will do proper personals when I catch up properly.

I am also posting on the hoping for another miracle board but it all seems to have gone quiet on there at the moment.

Like the rest of you I am desperate to test just so I know one way or the other so I can get on with my life one way or the other, everything seems stuck in limbo at the moment, and I am trying to carry on for DD, but without being able to take her swimming, etc due to resting it is hard.  Oh well only 9 days left (test on 5th December).


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jayb and Fifi ~ really so sorry. Take some time out and i really hope that in Spring you'll get you fab bfps 

Lesley ~  Sorry to hear about your BFN too....take care xx

Teoroy ~ will keep everything crossed for test day  Just read your next post hun  Many hugs 

Francine ~ any news?

Imogen ~ sorry you are feeling down hun xx

Kate ~ what time is your blood test tomorrow.....really hope you levels are good, i'm sure they will be hun  Huge luck to you  

Samantha ~ welcome to FF  I've added you to the list.......shout if you need any help around the boards 

Kimberley, Sally and Willowwisp ~ welcome to you too. Hope you are all doing ok.......much luck and babydust.

Lotties mom ~ hi there, sorry you had such a hard time at EC but i'll send you lots of positive vibes 

Shmoo and Becki ~ good luck tomorrow  

CharlieKay ~ love the idea about posting your peesticks to yourself so you can't use them 

Jools ~ good to hear you're feeling a bit better today 

Nikk, Sooze and Trollmor ~ congratulations, thats just the best news. Enjoy every wondeful minute 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Kate- hun, try not to worry too much yet, it is still early for testing, we only had ec on 13/11. Alot of clinics only want you to test after 14 days post et, so you still have time for that hcg level to rise and the lilttle blue line to get stronger. I have good feelings about you too. I hope we will both have good news this coming week.    

Fin- glad to hear you are feeling better today

Teoroy -I'm so sorry hun, life is so unfair. Best wishes for your next try, I hope your dream comes true very soon  

Lesley- Hi hun, glad to hear you went to the movies today, I hope you are feeling better, please amke sure you still test on tuesday though, you just never know Lots of   and   for you

Lottiesmom - hi and best wishes for the 2ww. 

Sally- hang in there not too long to go now

Schmoo- good luck for tomorrow, I hope your first test was just too early

Sooze- has it sunk in yet hun?

As for me, I'm still hanging in there, today I've had less pain than usual which seems weird to me. I am getting those twinging pains ag ain on the left, and still have the dull backache, but not as much af pain. I really don't know what to make of it all.  
Please stay away witch!!!    

Hi to all the other 2wwer's

xoxo Sydney


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All 

             Today was the big day!!! I got up this morning &  arrived  

              so its all over for me this time....!!

              But can anyone answer a question please? lastnight I felt abit sick,but I 
              I wasn't!!! anyway when i got up this morning & AF arrived big time!I've had   
              tummy pains today but I have felt sick all day!! has anyone had this? 

              Good luck to all those testing this week  

               Take care

                Francine xxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Girls 

        How can I put this my AF arrived today   but it is so bad ive had to change cloths 3 times!!! I know this sounds mad but dose this happen after having treatment?

hope someone can help!!! 


Francine xx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Francine,

so sorry to hear about AF arriving Sweet. I know the pain too well and unfortuately the 'flow' will be one of the heaviest you will experience. My AF after my failed ICSI in June was really heavy. I presume it is due to the nice thick lining the drugs give you. Hope you can bear with it.    Heres a couple of cuddles and will give you some bubbles to take your mind of it for a small split second. 

Xx Charlie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Francine, I'm so sorry AF arrived


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Half way through 2ww   FET 20th nov Test 4th Dec Hope you dont mind me joining.  Already see quite a few names I reconise from other threads.Look out for Charliekay shes writing a novel LOL  

Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Francine - so sorry your af has arrived, I truly understand your disappointment as mine showed up 4 days before testing.  I think you can expect it to be horrible.  Mine was more painful than heavy.    Look after yourself x

Kate - Good luck for today, let us know how you get on.

Teo - I'm sorry it hasn't worked out this time, its just so devastating isn't it  

Sydney my lovely - you are doing so well, please stay positive, I am willing you all my positive thoughts and sticky vibes.

Hi to all you other lovely 2wwers.  Good luck to you

Love Lesley x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear you got your AF francine - yes it will be extra heavy and prob extra painful too.  Look after yourself.

I'm now day 11 and going  round the bend.  Bad lower backache and getting hot flushes (like I get before AF) but also v hungry all the time and v veiney boobs both of which seem positive?

1st time I got a pos by day 13 and 2nd time AF had arrived by day 13 so I guess I'll know one way or the other soon.  

DESPERATE to test - moral support not to needed!!!

love to all, Imogen.x.


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have been missing for a while after last BFN. Now on cycle #5 awaiting pg test 6 dec................heres hoping !


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am on my 3rd IUI 2ww. I hope we see some BFP's this month!

Hope you all had a good weekend,

Liz
x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my god .....its a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                          

Just spoke to the clinic and my HCG levels are 238 (is that good??).  I am so chuffed but also gobsmacked as i had a little bleeding this morning so was really worried.  I feel on cloud nine - just cant believe i can say the words 'I am pregnant!!!'.  After 2 long hard years we are finally here.  I know we have a long way to go but we're still both delighted.  My scan is booked for December 13th.  Wow just dont know what to think its completely amazing.  
Have to run to meet DH to celebrate - so i'll be back later once its sunk in


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello Ladies

Just a quickie to say...

Kate, thats wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So, so, happy for you. Hope your pregnancy is strong and healthy. What a wonderful Christmas present!!!!!!!!!!!!

All ladies that are getting AF and back pains, hold on its a good sign. I know its tough.

Welcome to all new ladies.

Had my blood test this morning, have to wait between 5.00-8.00pm tonight for results!!!! Arrghhhhh. As you know I did a sneaky on Saturday and got a positive, so I really hope it continues this way.

Take care all.

Sooze
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - that is fantastic news, congratulations.  Hope you have a very and happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sooze - wishing you lots of luck for the blood test result.


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

got my beta test back 0.3 so it's a BFN for me1  

Congratulations Kate and good luck Sooze with your blood test

Schmoo x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Congratulations to all the girls that have a  to celebrate.  Well done and I wish a healthy 8 months.

To all those that have received    

As for me I am on d10pt, and have been lurking around the threats just poping on periodically but not posting, I have started a 2ww diary which I am finding very helpful to put all thoughts and symptoms down.

Re: Symptoms I had AF type pains and very sore and heavy (.) (.) on d3,4 & 5pt, then nothing on d6, and AF cramps returned d7 & 8, then felt a little sick on d8pt in the evening now nothing since apart from a bit of a dull ache but no other symptoms.  I did wake up with a cold yesterday morning so maybe that is why I felt a bit sick the night before, ohh the wait is just horrid.  Wish I could just fall asleep till Friday morning.

off back to the sofa - have been watching back to back films on sky this afternoon and keep crying - guess it's the hormones one way or the other.

Jennie
  x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

* CONGRATULATIONS KATE!!*​
[fly]                  [/fly]

I can't tell you how happy I am for you hun! What a wonderful christmas present for you and your DH!

Keep your fingers and toes crossed for your ole cycle buddy, I'm still hoping and praying    

Lots of Love Sydney xoxo


----------



## celestite (May 4, 2006)

Hi all

Francine...so sorry.....big hugs and healing vibes to you    

Schmoo....so sorry....sending sunshine and healing vibes to you    

Sydney...good luck for weds....here's hoping for a BFP    

Me...tested twice...BFN....felt some slight AF symptoms, but then AF has really arrived now.
I really hope there's some BFP waiting there still to come...

fatcat... and anyone else tesing soon...good luck  

Mo x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies, I still cant believe it.  DH and I have been out celebrating with some naughty food and then went to see James Bond.  We are both still gobsmacked, just hope we make it to the 6 week scan on the 13th Dec as we are both realistic that this is early days. But we feel so blessed.  

I hope this gives everyone hope - I have one ovary, my DH has very low morphology and motility.  Out of our 8 eggs only 3 fertilised and only 2 went to 4 cell stage.  We honestly didn't expect to get a BFP with these results.  Especially as we had a 3 day transfer and had no idea if the embies had even made it to the next stage.  It just proves that sometimes you dont need the most perfect result before you begin the 2ww.  Our last cycle we had 13 eggs, 9 mature for ICSI and all 9 fertilised and we had 2 blasto's transferred and this ended with a bio-chemical.  So you never know whats going to happen, IVF is definitely a rollercoaster ride.  If at first you dont succeed its worth trying again as you just never know. 

I'm so sorry to those that haven't had good news this time, if you can please keep going as it can happen.  I know its easier said than done but getting back on that IVF horse is well worth it in the end, its the hardest thing i've ever done but now i'm so glad i did.  So whether it takes 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5 times it will be worth it in the end.  You are all so special, I'm so privileged to know you all and share this journey.  You have been so wonderful through the ups and the downs so a big big thank you, my heart goes out to all of you.  

Thank you so much and lots of   to all of you.
xxxxxxx


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Franny and Celeste - I am so sorry AF has arrived.  Big hugs being sent your way.   

Congatlations Kate - A   You must be so happy.  Lots of rest needed now, to look after the precious LO inside.

Sooze - Good luck with the test.  I am thinking of you.

As for me just the standard back ache, and AF type pains, and I feel really tired and thirsty at the moment.  Don't know what that is all about.  Must be the drugs I suppose.

Sending everyone else positive vibes and cuddles.       

Helen.


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello Ladies

Another quickie! Got my HGC level back and it was 293.8!!!!! We are still in shock!!!

WE'VE BEEN WAITING OVER YEARS FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kate, we're celebrating with you!!!!!!!!!!! 

All ladies with AF pains, I HAD THEM TOO, hang on.

To all ladies with a BFN, I feel so gutted for you and feel guilty sharing this news. Just know, that one day you WILL GET THERE TOO. Drs in the UK told me not to bother, that's why we went to Spain, God bless them!

Sooze
x


----------



## Norma26 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining you.

I am on day six of my 2ww amd due to test on 6th december.

Am praying and hoping i will get there.

Love
Norma xx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SOOZE!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats fab news hun, its a strange feeling isnt it - so hard to believe.  I'm so chuffed for you sweetie.  What a wonderful day.  I'm still getting really bad AF pains - they are so sore and i had some bleeding this morning - just shows you never know what it all means.  Fatcat & Sydney - hope you both join us tomorrow


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Kate and Sooze CONGRATULATIONS  

Kate, your post made me cry, well done love.  I too hope we all will become parents one day, you are very sweet.  Take good care and lots of rest is in order  

Sooze, don't feel guilty its wonderful news, give us girls hope hearing your good news  

Love Lesley x


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Sooze - big congratulations hun!!! That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you. Rest up now and enjoy the next 8.5 months!!!

Love Sydney xoxo


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

For all the girls with recent 

[fly]*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!*[/fly]

I finally ventured outside today and went shopping, couldn't concentrate though! My head feels all fuzzy and I've had feelings of sickness on and off all day and I've got veiny (.)(.), hope thats a good sign!!!! Bought some more tests today, couldn't resist, so I've now got two Clearblue and two First Response!! Which are the better and more sensitive ones, I might do one in the morning!!! Naughty I know!!!

To the ladies who got a negative, I'm so sorry and I'm thinking of you 

Love to everyone!

Willow
xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Aaah! Kate and Sooze - how lovely for you - you have made me smile    
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy - what a fantastic time you have ahead.
I worried constantly through my pg and never really enjoyed it at all.  
See if you can do better than me  
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I tested at 4am this morning as couldn't wait (or hold on!) any longer and OMG its an unbelievable    I did 2 different tests just to make sure!
I am cautiously excited, going to the clinic this morning for a blood test just to make sure. DH and I were so excited we couldn't get back to sleep! I feel so lucky and so blessed. 

I will let you know how I get on, keep your fingers and toes crossed for me please!

Love Sydney xoxo


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

WELL DONE SYDNEY!!         

Keep up the good work ladies. 

I have 4 more sleeps before test day. Should be fine until I return to work tomorrow. Have been feeling ok. My stomach has been having strange sensations before transfer, there doesn't seem to be anything different. But with all the ladies getting BFP and all having AF pains I hope I can ignore those. I can't believe how many BFP's there have been.

Hope everyone else is Ok and oh my goodness what is this with all the early testing. Has anyone actually managed to wait until their test date yet!!    . I don't think I will test early as I was only given 11 days to wait anyway............but I want to!!!!!!!! 

xx Charlie


----------



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello to you all you lovely ladies

Syndey, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing news honey, so, so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're pregnant!!!!!!! You did 2 different types on the day of testing (I did 2 too but was naughty and did them on 2 days before!), the tests do not lie.

I just want all you ladies to know that AF pains can be a good sign! We are all so different, so our bodies will all react differently. This is such an awful time, so, so, so hard, full of ups and downs. ALL I WANT TO SAY IS HOLD ON AND DON'T GIVE UP. 

Its taken us over 7 years to get here, Drs in Uk told us to go for donor, I hope this can give inspiration to you all.

Take care and all my love.

Sooze
x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

OK, I've been very naughty and tested   BUT now DH and I are in turmoil?? We have done one Clearblue and it came up with the cross and then I did a First Response and it was an obvious negative?   SO, I did another Clearblue and it came up with the cross, both of the crosses are faint but they are definately there?

I'm not due to test until Thursday, please please put my mind at rest and agree that we have got a BFP?? I used Clearblue last time and they both came up with crosses? Which are the better of the two?

I feel like were in limbo and I want to shout from the rooftops if its a positive!!!!  

Willow
xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Willow - Put it this way. It is much more likely to have a false negative than a false positive. So throw away your negatives and just think about the positive!  Once again    . No point in doing any more tests today. So put them away. So naughty.  

I have officially turned the corner and now I have gone mad! In hindsight I should have gone back to work today. Sitting here like a mental case checking into FF every 30 seconds and generally just being obsessive. I feel like my heartbeat is beating the same rate as if I had just been for a run, my mind feels like a lottery ball machine, with random thoughts falling out. OK going to go and listen to my hypnotherapy CD. 

Who else is at home obsessing today?

Xx Charlie


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Willowwisp-bad you for tesing early-nothing good can come of it! I suspect the difference is in the tests i.e the clearblue one is more sensitive and picks up hcg at lower levels than the other one hence it is giving you a  positive and the other is not. Have a look at the packets and see if they say what minimum levels they pick up. I think Clearblue is like 25 or something and therefore very sensitive.

Good luck!!


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

I have woken this morning nearly suicidal and cannot stop crying.

Not sure if it is because I am working today and tomorrow or not but I just feel as though I cannot cope with anything today and even broke down in tears when I was speaking to one of my colleagues on the phone.

Still have the pain in my ovary area and when I rang the clinic the nurse advised me that it is the extra build up of fluid on the ovaries that will suport the embryos if I get pregnant.  

She has told me to take it totally easy and not to do too much making sure that I do not do too much walking.  I told her that I have to drive 3 hours later today for a meeting with work tomorrow and she said that I relly need to try and get out of it if I can.

The problem is that I tried to get out of it before I took my week off last week and was told that it was very important that I was there and so now how am I supposed to get out of it?

Of course worrying about this is making me even more stressed and cry even more I just do not know what to do.

Help!!!!!!

Fin xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello!

Room for a small one?
Had e/t yesterday & I'm looking for other people I can share my insanity during my 2ww!!!
Embryo was only Grade 3 with 2 cells & fragmentation, however, I'm still feeling positive -  it's happened to others before with a low grade frostie - so it could happen to us 

Testing on Dec 11th YIKES!


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Fin
How dare work put that pressure on you - that is so unfair. They have put you into such an awful situation - it's only natural you are feeling bad. You have to put things into perspective - the most important part of your life at the moment is you and your IVF situation - put work to the back of your mind and take some time out. 
Don't let them make you feel guilty - you haven't got long now.
Take care xxx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome   G.S   sending you lots of     for your 2week journey and for getting a BFP result.x



Jin  I know how you feel being all emotional i'm feeling the same today sending you a big . Try and relax i know it's easier said then done. I hope work will be more understanding and supportive of you. x

As for me i hadn't prepared myself for how had the 2ww would be!!! feeling quite emotional and low today but i will try to stay positive. Can't wait for friday to come now just so i can know either way.

Good luck to everyone, sending you all    

Take care



Kimberley x x x


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

OH MY GOD SYDNEY .... WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What fantastic news, i'm so happy for you hun, I've been thinking of you all morning and wondering if you had a lovely smile on your face  This is the best news, i'm so pleased for you - it feels strange doesnt it??
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Willow - dont worry about the negative test, like the others say the one with the positive probably can read a lower lever of HCG.  I was using ones that test for 10iu of HCG and the line was getting stronger, but when i used First Response it was lighter - but i still got my BFP yesterday.  So hang in there and if it helps do another test tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you babes.

Fin    you sound so down sweetie.  Hope you are ok hun, just try to take it easy.  Have you managed to get out of the drive - i think your work is being very unfair putting the pressure on.  Couldnt you call and say that you have been sick or have loo issues or something like that and that there is no way you will last a 3 hr journey??  Hope you are able to work something out xxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi all,

Willow - a line is a line is a line - sounds very good to me!!!!

Fin - you don't want to jeopardise your job but - think of what might be at stake and get out of the drive (and the rest of the day)  if you possibly can.
It might make no diff whatsoever to your result but if you get a bfn you don't want to be wondering if that affected it.  Hard I know.  Can you tell them the real reason or do you need to claim D&V and stomach cramps?

Sydney - big congrats to you!


I'm now day 12 and going slowly mad.  Have been convinced its neg due to really bad lower back pain and pain around ovaries.  Also, don't 'feel' pg and have always known before.  Only thing that makes me hopeful is - ravenous ALL the time - and getting more so.  My clinic ask you to test on day 16 but I don't think I;ll hold out that long.  Day 14 should be okay shouldn't it (I had e/c on the tues and e/t on the thurs so is that a 2 day transfer - I can never work it out, lol).  ??

Oooh, I wish I knew (but only if it's good news!!!).

Imogen.x.


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi ladies!

New to the 2WW (first IVF attempt was cancelled due to poor response) and am both thrilled and scared to finally be waiting. Had EC on Friday (14 eggs of which 11 fertilised - which is amasing given last time round!!!) Had two class 1 embryos (  have no idea how that happened cause doctor said I would most likely have poor quality eggs based previous poor response...) transferred yesterday and now I have to wait till 14 Dec (day 20 ). 

Don't feel much different to before EC - that is, very bloated, sore ovaries, need to go to the loo all the time. What are the early positive signs look out for And when will they come

catty


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Francine ~  so sorry AF arrived, hope you are doing ok hun xx

Shmoo  really sorry.....take care xx

Celestite ~ sorry that AF arrived for you too.....love and luck to you hun xx

Fin~ i wish i could help you hun......just try and rest up. I'm sorry they are mithering you at work, the only thing that is important is you right now......sending you lots of cyberhugs xx

Welcome Shaz, Unluckydeb (hope you get to change your name to luckydeb soon ), Liz, Norma, GS and Catty.....good to have you all here and much luck  

Imogen   

Jennie ~ hope the cold gets better soon.....i'm really bunged up too today 

Willow ~ you are very bad    I think it's looking really good for you but hun you'll just have to wait it out i'm afraid......roll on Thurs!

Charlie ~ is that your dog in your avatar.....what a cute pic. Hope the hypnotherapy worked for you 

Kate, Sooze and Sydney ~ fab, fab, fab news.......congratulations to you all  Your Bfps really give hope and i'm so pleased for you.....enjoy!!!

Take care everyone and have a good day,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Fin

Not sure if you have got out of your work drive or if you are on the road as I type. Just to say if you do have to do the drive try not to get too down about it. As you know in the 'real world' loads of people do stuff like this whilst pregnant and it doesn't matter one way or another. The main thing is that your embies are back where they belong-try not to stress yourself out.

Am just back from acupuncture-has helped to lift my spirits a bit but still feel EXACTLY the same as I did at this stage the last two times which I can really only take as a pretty bad sign!!

Let's all keep going with the  

P
xx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi All,

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes and support for me after my disasterous start to the day.

I think my boss must have realised that I was feeling a littl under pressure (even though she does not know about TX) as she just rang me to make sure that I am ok.  Even though she did not say I could stay at home tomorrow as the meeting is really important she said that she will make it as easy as possible on me and that I can take Thursday and Friday off then to sort myself out and see how I feel after that.

I rang the clinic and they said that as long as I take lots of breaks it is my call and the travelling is not going to stop a BFP they were just worried about the pain with me sitting in one position.  The nurse has said that I am to ring her on Thursday if I am still in pain and then they will do a scan to make sure that everything is ok.

So I am driving up to tonight taking my time and will stay overnight in an hotel ready for the meeting tomorrow so that it does not put on any added pressure and then will drive home tomorrow taking my time again and will then take it easy on Thursday and Friday and see how I feel after that as I was supposed to be away next week also.

Who knows it may take my mind off things!

Thanks again for your help.

Lol

Fin


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone just a quick post off to the gym (lite workout) trying to keep things as normal as possible   Its so great to see so many   it give all of us 2ww so much hope.And to all the ladys how have had   my thoughts are with you all  .Trying very hard not to test   test date is 4th but dont think I will last that long  . Going through the 2ww with all of you in an amazing experience and I dont think i would have coped  

Thanks Shaz xx


----------



## SydneyG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well it is definite! I never thought I'd be abvle to say the words but I am pregnant! My HCG level came back as 440 which the nurse told me was really good - still can't quite believe it though!

Kate- Yipee! we are bump buddies now!! 

Fin - hun, try not to worry too much aobut your travelling.As the others have said, lots of people get pregnant and they don't even know it!! Just keep calm and realxed if possible, that is the best thing you can do. I felt so guilty because I went to the movies and shopping 2 days after et, but it obviously didn't do any harm! Just make sure you drink l;ots of water too, that will help with the bloating and pain. 

Thank you so much to everyone for all your advice, support and friendship. I don't think I would have gotten through this without you all!

Also, I totally agree with Sooze, I know it is hard, but please try not to read too much into your symptoms, I had all my classic signs that af was coming and look how wrong I was!

Lots and lots of luck and best wishes to all the 2wwer's 

xoxo Sydney


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Thx for those positive remarks, Sydney. I'm going crackers but am determined not to test early this time. I'm sure it's another BFN as all is the same as the last two times right down to today being the day that I fall out monumentally with DH. I know he's down too but I don't feel like I'm getting much support. Am so sad but as long as I don't test there is still hope ? I have agreed to go and visit one of my friends and her two week old baby on sunday as well but think I will just see if I am up to it. I will go at some point soon but don't think this is the best timing.


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello all

How nice to see all the BFP   .  It makes it all so exciting on here.

Today I have actally started to feel different.  My (.)(.) feel huge, my back is aching, I feel nauseous and I really feel like AF is lurking around the corner.  Don't know if these are good or bad signs, and I am desperate to test   .  Might have to do a sneaky one tomorrow.  Don't know if I would cope if it was a BFN though.  I have been convinced that it would not work all the way through, but today with the changes in me I actally feel a bit more positive.  Do I or don't I test, that is the question.  Will I last until Tuesday next week, I doubt it.
All this waiting around, it is just not fair.

Enough moaning, decisions to make.  Helen.


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Back to work for me today (had my fet on Monday). In the past, I have tried the 2ww chill at home thing - only to go ga ga by test date - so hopefully going back to work will help take my mind off the 2ww! Mind you -  was knackered by the time I got home, put my jim jams on and had a quick snooze - now feel much better!

Helen - I am the worst culprit for testing early - so don't be asking me for advice there! Symptoms sound good though!

Anyway - hope you are all well

x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Blastocyst transfer Saturday 25th November 06, just waiting for for test date Monday 4th December.........

symptoms.....well not many yet. Should I be gettiing any yet, I don't know. Can anyone help please. Got a bloated tum but put that down to treatment/meds etc. 

Can any of you girls PLEASE tell me how early they tested & got a ++ positive ? I know we've all got different hormone levels but I would love to hear your stories.

fingers crossed for all of us. xxxxxx  Sally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sally you are testing the same day as me fingers x you get a   I am day 11 and have no symptoms except today have started spotting and feel quite crampy.Had 2   put in so hoping and praying they stay and this pain will go away.   Last cycle was a IVF cycle and i tested on day 11 and got a   then blood test 3 days later had a level of 1240 sadly M/C at 4 weeks. Used a Clearblue test which seems to be the most reliable.

Hi too everyone else sending   to you all

Shaz xx


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

When you say day 11, etc are you counting from ET day or EC day?
I tested today early, and came up with a bfn but I am hoping that it was just because I tested too early.  Either that or the Af pains are really AF pains, and not what I was hoping for.  

Promise not to test again before Sat/Sun, or is that too early again?

Helen.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi lotties mom

I am counting mine from ET and really I am day 10.Had ET 20th Mon but i started counting from there.I think it should have been from the 21st. What day did you have ET


----------



## snowystarling (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I've not posted for a while, but I had my FET yesterday, so thought I'd pop on and say hi!  DH and I went through our first ICSI/IVF at the end of August, I got a positive on test day but also started bleeding heavily as well. A week later, a scan and another blood test showed that the pregnancy had failed. So, we took a couple of months out and here we are again!  

Things just feel a bit strange this time. Last time I was sniffing, then injecting, then going through EC etc (you all know!) I guess I became consumed with IVF, it's hard not to. This time, I started taking estrogen tablets from CD3 (six a day) then last week, threw progesterone injections and pessaries into the mix as well, what fun!   So, I don't quite know how to put it, it's just different this time. I guess I haven't felt that involved, does that make sense? Also, I've had no bloating, no sore boobs, infact, nothing! Just bruises from the injections   We had two embryos defrosted and DH and I had decided to only have one transfered, as it turns out, one of them wasn't doing too well anyway. I was excited on the day, the embryo had started to hatch (day 5 blasto) before transfer which the doctor said was a good sign, so here's hoping!

So, here I am on a 1ww, test day is Friday 8th and we get the results the next morning. Today was my day off, then back to work tomorrow. But then it's the weekend, hooray!

Anyway, good luck to everyone, stay  
snowy x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome and good luck snowystarling.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hiya all you cranky lot*  

Well day 9 for me, only 6 days left till test day. TUES 5th DEC    Trying to hold out til then, but i am getting impatient.  I wanna know    I've even dreamed of being able to tell dh & family we're pregnant. I'm going mad   aren't i? 

*Syney*  hon. You must be on  

*CharlieKay* how you doing? We're both at the same stage!!!

Hi to everyone else  
    
Dooleys


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Home from my meeting and I am taking it easy in bed and intend to stay put for the next xouple of days apart from the odd visit to the shops or relatives.  The drive each way was really uncomfortable and took just over 4 hours rather that 3 because I had to stop so much.  Got there Tuesday night and an error had been made by the hotel which meant I did not have a room and had to drive to another hotel after it was sorted so did not get a bed until 10.30.  Needless to say DH went mad when he found out and has said I should go sick next week as I have to drive to a meeting again on Monday and it really is not worth the hassle.

Snowy - Welcome, Embie sounds great, lets hope it's now snuggled up nicely ready for the next 9 months.

Helen - I was told to count from ET day.

Shaz & Sally - Good luck to you both for Monday, keeping everything crossed for you.

g.s - Hope you are taking it easy in work, remember try not to do too much.

Huge Hi to everyone else, catch you later.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

A Big Hello to everyone,

Sorry to crash yur thread, but was hoping i could join in too!

Im on my 2nd cycle of icsi and due to test on the 14th Dec

Good Luck to all of us

Love Kate


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome to the thread Kate, good luck also for the 14th.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Helen,

I've followed you from the HFAM thread to tell you - it's too early!!!

No, just teasing, I'm not following you, but it is still a wee bit early.

Best of luck holding out,
must dash Dh just home with fish and chips.  Yum.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

WELCOME AND    Kate and Snowystarling, 

Snowystarling - Me and 2 other girls who have done FET have all commented on our lack of noticable symptons and feelings. We all feel like nothing is going on. 

Hi Dooley's I doing well thanks hope you are doing well too! 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. 

I don't have long to test and I feel fine! Imagine I felt sick today but that is surely to be my over active imagination. Here's hoping it is good news. Hope it is great news for everyone!! BEST OF LUCK xx Charlie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Going to start you all a new thread now so follow this link to find your new home.......much love, luck and babydust:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76713.0


----------

